#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thailand and Asia News >  >  > Speakers Corner >  >  Deek’s own political YouTube Thread

## deeks

Whoohoo 53, now lets try what started this, the vidoe about Biden.

----------


## AntRobertson

It's a quarter of an hour long, can't be fucked, what's the synopsis.

----------


## bsnub

One down and 25 to go before he catches the orange moron.

----------


## deeks

> It's a quarter of an hour long, can't be fucked, what's the synopsis.


  Authorities say that a below average iq attention span is under 10 minutes.
Here ya go.  :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

Do you realize the utter hypocrisy? You are going to get systematically decimated here.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Authorities say that a below average iq attention span is under 10 minutes.
> Here ya go.


That's 10:55, over 10 min.

----------


## deeks

> One down and 25 to go before he catches the orange moron.


"Orange man bad"

----------


## bsnub

This this dip shit is basically done here.  :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> "Orange man bad"


For most thinking people that is a clear logical deduction.

----------


## deeks

> Do you realize the utter hypocrisy? You are going to get systematically decimated here.


Thats what Trump trolls do, Who knows maybe im a masochist. :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

^ Green sent

----------


## deeks

> That's 10:55, over 10 min.


Correct!
You get an A+

----------


## bsnub

> Thats what Trump trolls do



I would assume that you are referring to yourself? Suddenly showing up here and posting utter bullshit trash.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Correct!
> You get an A+


Obvs.  :Cool:

----------


## deeks

> I would assume that you are referring to yourself? Suddenly showing up here and posting utter bullshit trash.


You can post what you want to debunk it. :Smile:

----------


## deeks

Now that i have your attention. 
remember "dont feed the trolls'
But after 2 days not being able to properly respond i am now in heaven, and on Leo #5
Dont take me personally but i will defend my views and i will say words like fuck and shit and asshole and dickhead, but not very often.
Enjoy my provocations or fume under your collar, as Sleepy Joe says “We hold these truths to be self-evident,” Biden said in an attempt to  cite unarguably the most famous line from the Declaration of  Independence. “All men and women created … by the — you know — you know  the thing.”

----------


## AntRobertson

So the gist is that Biden has been accused of sexual assault by a former staffer and you'd rather support the other guy accused by 25 separate women of sexual assault and on tape about grabbing pussy and wanting to fuck his own daughter?

#familyvalues

 :Dunno:

----------


## deeks

> So the gist is that Biden has been accused of sexual assault by a former staffer and you'd rather support the other guy accused by 25 separate women of sexual assault and on tape about grabbing pussy and wanting to fuck his own daughter?
> 
> #familyvalues


Nah but i can guarantee you that the media will not talk about it and  there will be no congressional investigation like they did with Kananah.  Its all being kept quiet till they find someone else is my deduction.

----------


## deeks

3.4 MMMMMMMIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLLIIIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOO  OOOONNNNNNNNNN VIEWS.

----------


## Cujo

What a load of bollocks. He put his hand up her skirt, she wasn't wearing any panties, he slipped a finger in, she didn't pull away untill he "finished". What a bullshitter that girl is. Paid.

Anyway, while we're on the subject.

The 25 women who have accused Trump of sexual misconduct - Business Insider

----------


## deeks

And the statistics show that "orange man bad"
Human Trafficking Arrests Surge Under President Trump

----------


## deeks

> What a load of bollocks. He put his hand up her skirt, she wasn't wearing any panties, he slipped a finger in, she didn't pull away untill he "finished". What a bullshitter that girl is. Paid.
> 
> Anyway, while we're on the subject.
> 
> The 25 women who have accused Trump of sexual misconduct - Business Insider


Wow, I never heard that, where did you here that, link please.

----------


## AntRobertson

> the statistics


121% of them are just made up.

----------


## Cujo

E. Jean Carroll Says Elle Magazine Fired Her After Trump Rape Accusation - The New York Times


> Ms. Carroll, 76, said Mr. Trump threw her up against a wall and forced himself on her in a fitting room at Bergdorf Goodman in Manhattan in the mid-1990s.
> 
> 
> The episode took place in late 1995 or early 1996, according to Ms. Carroll, who has said that Mr. Trump asked her to model lingerie that he was considering buying. At the time, Mr. Trump was married to his second wife, Marla Maples.


Summer Zervos: Classified Trump Organization Documents Confirm Assault Claims – Deadline



> A contestant on Season 5 of the Trump-hosted NBC series The Apprentice, Zervos just before the 2016 election accused then-GOP presidential candidate Trump of grabbing her breasts and kissing her in 2007 in a bungalow at Beverly Hills Hotel, where she’d gone to talk to him about a job.


Plenty more where that came from.

Biden felt up an office girl and she didn't object/pull away (according to her).
Big fucken deal.

----------


## harrybarracuda

How much did Biden pay to shut up the whore that called him mushroom dick again?





Oh.

----------


## Cujo

> Wow, I never heard that, where did you here that, link please.


You didn't hear what? That she didn't pull away, that she let him 'finish' fingering her?
Listen again to that youtube account. 
You did listen all the way through before passing judgement and posting it, right?

Creepy daddy

----------


## deeks

> What a load of bollocks. He put his hand up her skirt, she wasn't  wearing any panties, he slipped a finger in, she didn't pull away untill  he "finished"


C'MON MAN send a link to where you heard that.

----------


## deeks

> You didn't hear what? That she didn't pull away, that she let him 'finish' fingering her?
> Listen again to that youtube account. 
> You did listen all the way through before passing judgement and posting it, right?


Sorry Bud, ive listened to that the whole way through several times, and you can hear in her voice, you said she was paid, Was chrissy ford paid? no but she made a packet off go fund me? You'll Never Guess What Kavanaugh Accuser Christine Ford Did with Her GoFundMe Money

----------


## Cujo

> Sorry Bud, ive listened to that the whole way through several times, and you can hear in her voice, you said she was paid, Was chrissy ford paid? no but she made a packet off go fund me? You'll Never Guess What Kavanaugh Accuser Christine Ford Did with Her GoFundMe Money


I'm assuming she MUST have been paid considering how weak her allegation is.
She let him 'finish' fingering her? She didn't object or pull away or try to? You'd think that'd be something she'd mention.
Try being a little objective.

----------


## deeks

> Creepy daddy


Get over it, most fathers feel their daughters are beautiful (unless you don't, please tell us) and when they are stunners more reason to be proud, Imagine a dad saying "i wouldn't date her she's a pig" make up ya mind what ya want.

----------


## deeks

> She let him 'finish' fingering her?


I dont think i heard her say "i let him" anything, maybe you should take some time,relax,prepare yourself and listen to what she says, and how she says it, take a deep breath and give it some time, go back to it tomorrow, i could feel her anguish, and to boot Jimmy Dore hates Trump too.

----------


## misskit

When are you all going to roll the trump videos?

I’ll start off....

----------


## Cujo

> You didn't hear what? That she didn't pull away, that she let him 'finish' fingering her?
> Listen again to that youtube account. 
> You did listen all the way through before passing judgement and posting it, right?
> 
> Creepy daddy


Check out the forced 'smile' on Melanias lips. What's she thinking? "I'm going to slap that bitch silly"?

----------


## Neverna

More American politics, and this time the thread is started by an Australian. FFS. Enjoy. 

 ::chitown::

----------


## Cujo

> I dont think i heard her say "i let him" anything, maybe you should take some time,relax,prepare yourself and listen to what she says, and how she says it, take a deep breath and give it some time, go back to it tomorrow, i could feel her anguish, and to boot Jimmy Dore hates Trump too.


She said "when he finished...." It's not like she had Harvey Weinstein lying on top of her. The picture she paints she could have just moved away. But she didn't.
She got felt up. Get over it.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Get over it, most fathers feel their daughters are beautiful


Most fathers don't sexually objectify their daughters and make casual comments about incest.

----------


## Cujo

> More American politics, and this time the thread is started by an Asutralian. FFS. Enjoy.


It's weird. A Kiwi friend of mine is all in for Trump. Actually gets personally offended if I speak negatively of the orange shitgibbon.

----------


## misskit



----------


## Cujo

I think poor old Deeker may have bitten off more than he can chew. He seems to have fled.

----------


## deeks

> How much did Biden pay to shut up the whore that called him mushroom dick again?


If only i had money to shut women up :Smile:  and how did that court case go for her :smiley laughing:  then the dipshit creepy porn lawyer :smiley laughing:

----------


## deeks

> I think poor old Deeker may have bitten off more than he can chew. He seems to have fled.


No just having issues navigating and learning the os plus now on to Leo#6, Im not too savvy with all this tech stuff :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

> 


Like it. Green incoming.

----------


## deeks

Guys, seriously i cant keep up at the moment, it seems as im typing other people are posting and im missing your posts, so sorry, I know ya dont give a shit but im trying to catch up so i can send you down in flames like i did the last guy.

----------


## misskit

Considering Trump was elected in spite of what is known about his shenanigans, it won’t keep Biden from being elected.

Let’s not even start comparing Biden is demented to Trump is demented videos.  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> Guys, seriously i cant keep up at the moment, it seems as im typing other people are posting and im missing your posts, so sorry, I know ya dont give a shit but im trying to catch up so i can send you down in flames like i did the last guy.


I'm typing as slow as I can.

Whaddaya want, posts in crayon?  :Dunno:

----------


## deeks

I was arrested once when in my twenties, and i will never forget seeing what was written on coppa's standard form questioning sheet, there was around 3 or 4 "attitude" check boxes, I remember "Cocky" and "Co-operative". Guess what one he checked for me. :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

> Get over it, most fathers feel their daughters are beautiful (unless you don't, please tell us) and when they are stunners more reason to be proud, Imagine a dad saying "i wouldn't date her she's a pig" make up ya mind what ya want.


Of course he's proud she's beautiful but most fathers wouldn't comment one way or the other about whether or not they'd date their daughter, it simply wouldn't occur to them.  (and we know what he means by 'date')
You know it's true. Your orange shitgibbon is a sleazebag.
Now, nothing wrong with that, but not what people want in a president, right. (How did it work out for Clinton?)

----------


## Neverna

> Whaddaya want


Biden taking a golden shower if you can find one. Doesn't have to be taken in Russia.  :Smile:

----------


## deeks

> Considering Trump was elected in spite of what is known about his shenanigans, it won’t keep Biden from being elected.
> 
> Let’s not even start comparing Biden is demented to Trump is demented videos.


Demented or "Dementia"

----------


## Neverna

Mr X is demented.

Mr X has dementia.

----------


## deeks

> Of course he's proud she's beautiful but most fathers wouldn't comment one way or the other about whether or not they'd date their daughter, it simply wouldn't occur to them.  (and we know what he means by 'date')
> You know it's true. Your orange shitgibbon is a sleazebag.
> Now, nothing wrong with that, but not what people want in a president, right. (How did it work out for Clinton?)


Well i definatley agree that Trump is no cunning linguist,

----------


## NamPikToot

Hello Fish  :Smile:

----------


## deeks

> Well i definatley agree that Trump is no cunning linguist,


Ive never seen the actual interview, so i could admitt that someone just coming out of the blue and saying that but as usual i suspect he was asked a question and answered.

----------


## Looper

Trump's publicly projected relationship towards his daughter is a bit oddly sexually coloured at times but he does it in an expressive extrovert way almost intentionally to cause controversy as is his hallmark modus operandi.

But I would say that second video of Biden pawing and kissing and grooming the hair of all the little girls is a lot creepier than anything you see the Donald either up to or accused of.

----------


## deeks

> Ive never seen the actual interview, so i could admitt that someone just coming out of the blue and saying that but as usual i suspect he was asked a question and answered.


See the problem is that all we here is "Trump said this" Trump said that", but what you usually find out is that the majority of these crazy off the cuff "quotes" are normally answers to stupid question.

----------


## deeks

> Hello Fish


A few bites but mostly those useless little nibblers that eat your bait,
Other than that i think the big ones have snuck off into the deep hole :Smile:

----------


## deeks

> Mr X is demented.
> 
> Mr X has dementia.

----------


## deeks

HAA HAA.

----------


## NamPikToot

> Other than that i think the big ones have snuck off into the deep hole


Leo Sayers will be back tomorrow, you've given him a new hobby.

----------


## deeks

This is what Trumps opponents said after he initiated the travel ban on CHAI-NAH

----------


## deeks

> Leo Sayers will be back tomorrow, you've given him a new hobby.


love and moonbeams to Leo Sayers.

----------


## misskit



----------


## misskit



----------


## deeks

"C'MON MAN" My legs are hairier then "Orange Man Bad"
I mean really, Fuck off, the guy is gone in the head (god bless him) and i wish no harm on him,but REALLY REALLY,at least Birnie can put a coherent sentence together.

----------


## NamPikToot

> love and moonbeams to Leo Sayers.


Leo is a treasure but his gay roid'd bruv is a tyrant.

----------


## misskit

Funny stuff...if just the man was a comedian and not the president.

----------


## deeks

> 


I remember that and i was worried about him, 'WHAT DID THEY PUT IN HIS WATER?".

----------


## deeks

> Leo is a treasure but his gay roid'd bruv is a tyrant.


If i joined this forum after browsing names I would have called myself Leo Stayer :Smile:

----------


## deeks

> Funny stuff...if just the man was a comedian and not the president.


You aint seen funny

----------


## deeks

> Funny stuff...if just the man was a comedian and not the president.


Like Ukraine :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> Leo is a treasure but his gay roid'd bruv is a tyrant.


You just reach a point of an evening where the drinks gets the better of you and you can't help yourself don't you.  :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

^ Ohhh talk of the devil  :smiley laughing:

----------


## AntRobertson

_Annnnnnd_ she's off. Again.

----------


## deeks

> Of course he's proud she's beautiful but most fathers wouldn't comment one way or the other about whether or not they'd date their daughter, it simply wouldn't occur to them.  (and we know what he means by 'date')
> You know it's true. Your orange shitgibbon is a sleazebag.
> Now, nothing wrong with that, but not what people want in a president, right. (How did it work out for Clinton?)


The Clintons? are you talking about the one with the horse face?

----------


## Cujo

> Mr X is demented.
> 
> Mr X has dementia.


It seems our deeks is a bit simple.

----------


## Cujo

> The Clintons? are you talking about the one with the horse face?


I didn't say 'the' Clintons.
Maybe it's true what they say about you.

----------


## NamPikToot

> _Annnnnnd_ she's off. Again.


You called, bed time now - another day of forum analysis awaits you tomorrow. Who knows even Dickies bird may pop in to say hello.

Big day tomorrow.  :Very Happy:

----------


## deeks

> It seems our deeks is a bit simple.


Well that one just flew straight over my head. in other words. what?

----------


## NamPikToot

> ... Maybe give not posting when drunk a go?
> Just a thought.


When you go for Madmax and end up looking like Blue Oyster Bar  ::doglol::

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Trump's publicly projected relationship towards his daughter is a bit oddly sexually coloured at times but he does it in an expressive extrovert way almost intentionally to cause controversy as is his hallmark modus operandi.


Or perhaps him and Jeffrey Epstein used to joke about spit roasting Ivanka and he's just to dumb to know that making comments like that in public makes you look like a disgusting fucking pervert.




> But I would say that second video of Biden pawing and kissing and grooming the hair of all the little girls is a lot creepier than anything you see the Donald either up to or accused of.


Is it as creepy as a middle aged man walking into teenage girls dressing rooms to see them naked then boasting about it?

----------


## deeks

Bongino shreads the media in this episode.

----------


## harrybarracuda

......Because it's really important to get your information from Youtube videos.

----------


## pickel

> ......Because it's really important to get your information from Youtube videos.


Deeks, like many others who rely on YouTube, Breitbart, Fox, etc. for news, has contracted the moronovirus.

----------


## hallelujah

> Deeks, like many others who rely on YouTube, Breitbart, Fox, etc. for news, has contracted the moronovirus.


I thought Trump thickos were born with it...

----------


## David48atTD

> And the statistics show that "orange man bad"
> Human Trafficking Arrests Surge Under President Trump


So, the basis for that Media source quoted above ...





A questionable source exhibits _one or more_ of the following:  extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or  no sourcing to credible information, a complete lack of transparency  and/or is fake news. 

Fake News is the _deliberate attempt_ to publish hoaxes and/or disinformation for the purpose of profit or influence.

Political Insider - Media Bias/Fact Check

----------


## baldrick

> So the gist is that Biden has been accused of sexual assault by a former staffer and you'd rather support the other guy accused by 25 separate women of sexual assault and on tape about grabbing pussy and wanting to fuck his own daughter?


the difference is biden has dementia and genuinely cannot remember




> What's she thinking?


her nipples tell the story

----------


## Saint Willy

> This is a good one.


Yeah, nah. It's not.


Deets, little hint, read the instructions for speakers' corner. 

*Forum: Speakers Corner*Air your opinion on current world affairs. A forum for civil discussion and exchange of ideas. No flaming or abuse allowed. All posts should include your opinion on the subject, not your opinion of the member posting.

----------


## Saint Willy

> You can post what you want to debunk it.


How about before asking others to debunk a random youtube video, you summarise and explain the arguments (to be debunked)

----------


## deeks

> What a load of bollocks. He put his hand up her skirt, she wasn't wearing any panties, he slipped a finger in, she didn't pull away untill he "finished". What a bullshitter that girl is. Paid.
> 
> Anyway, while we're on the subject.
> 
> The 25 women who have accused Trump of sexual misconduct - Business Insider


HHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

----------


## deeks

> So, the basis for that Media source quoted above ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A questionable source exhibits _one or more_ of the following:  extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or  no sourcing to credible information, a complete lack of transparency  and/or is fake news. 
> 
> Fake News is the _deliberate attempt_ to publish hoaxes and/or disinformation for the purpose of profit or influence.
> ...


From the horses mouth.
Press Room | HUMANTRAFFICKING | Department of Justice

----------


## Hugh Cow

Biden is not the man for the job. That will just be Abbott taking over from Costello.

----------


## deeks

Air your opinion on current world affairs. A forum for civil discussion  and exchange of ideas. No flaming or abuse allowed. All posts should  include your opinion on the subject, not your opinion of the member  posting.My opinion is that the media are not to be trusted, They are caught out lieing time after time again and Dan puts that in perspective with that particular episode. I think (my opinion is) that the more people see the 180 degree turns and pretzels the media perform to support their political allegiance and denigrate the others is becoming easier for all to see,

----------


## deeks

> Biden is not the man for the job. That will just be Abbott taking over from Costello.


C'MON MAN, you you you know the thing. :Smile: 
Too bad they screwed Tulsie, she was the only sensible one amongst them.

----------


## bsnub

> My opinion is that the media are not to be trusted


Yet you take the word of the spastics in the youtube videos you post as gospel. Priceless.  :Smile: 

Let me guess that Fox News, Breitbart etc are not included with the rest of the "media". 

 :rofl:

----------


## aging one

Why the fcuk did TD ever let this guy on here? Its quite obvious why he was banned from TV...  Brings nothing but crap. Simply a right wing spammer..

----------


## AntRobertson

> My opinion is that the media are not to be trusted, They are caught out lieing time after time again and Dan puts that in perspective with that particular episode. I think (my opinion is) that the more people see the 180 degree turns and pretzels the media perform to support their political allegiance and denigrate the others is becoming easier for all to see,


Well you are entitled to your own opinion but not your own facts.  :Smile: 

And the facts are that journalists are held to professional standards and there are consequences. So do they get things wrong from time-to-time, certainly, and they correct them. Do they make things up from time-to-time, the reputable ones rarely but it has happened and invariably means they lose their job.

And this is the part that Trumptards repeating his 'Fake News!' mantra constantly miss. They think their feels are more important and just as valid as actual facts. They aren't.

Meanwhile they believe a man that has made over 17,000 false or misleading statements whilst in office. That takes a special kind of cognitive dissonance.

----------


## Bettyboo

Biden does come across as an utter fukwit and generally unpleasant. When the Democrats start fielding decent candidates then it should be easy for them to win the presidency, so why don't they try that?

----------


## deeks

> Deeks, like many others who rely on YouTube, Breitbart, Fox, etc. for news, has contracted the moronovirus.


Watch first, comment later :Smile:  And then you will have an understanding of where im coming from, Otherwise its your loss, No skin off my nose, but Dan did nail this one.(in my opinion). :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

No, he's right, people who spam YouBoob vdo's and implore others to watch and refute them usually can't articulate their own arguments so are easily impressed with talking heads.

----------


## deeks

> Yet you take the word of the spastics in the youtube videos you post as gospel. Priceless. 
> 
> Let me guess that Fox News, Breitbart etc are not included with the rest of the "media".


I dont take the word of anyone, I ask for links,I watch the full complete interviews,"I THINK FOR MYSELF"  I make an informed decision on who to believe and believe me that the current situation of absolute crap coming out of the MSM is the cause for their fall in public respectability.

----------


## deeks

> Well you are entitled to your own opinion but not your own facts. 
> 
> And the facts are that journalists are held to professional standards and there are consequences. So do they get things wrong from time-to-time, certainly, and they correct them. Do they make things up from time-to-time, the reputable ones rarely but it has happened and invariably means they lose their job.
> 
> And this is the part that Trumptards repeating his 'Fake News!' mantra constantly miss. They think their feels are more important and just as valid as actual facts. They aren't.
> 
> Meanwhile they believe a man that has made over 17,000 false or misleading statements whilst in office. That takes a special kind of cognitive dissonance.


Oh how i wish that concentrated effort of "lies" was made in the past, Maybe we wouldn't be in Afghanistan or Iraqi.

----------


## deeks

> Biden does come across as an utter fukwit and generally unpleasant. When the Democrats start fielding decent candidates then it should be easy for them to win the presidency, so why don't they try that?


Because they "know" the people see the crap they throw at him is political and not beneficial to the country.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Oh how i wish that concentrated effort of "lies" was made in the past, Maybe we wouldn't be in Afghanistan or Iraqi.


Non sequitur.

----------


## bsnub

> "I THINK FOR MYSELF"


 :smiley laughing:  

I doubt that very much. More likely you swallow your orange gods tweets like gospel and buy everything he says as absolute. You trumpanzees are all the same. 




> the current situation of absolute crap coming out of the MSM is the cause for their fall in public respectability.


So you didn't answer my question. Do you include Fox News and breitbart? I will be awaiting your reply.  :Smile:

----------


## deeks

Off to the Talad for weekly supplies before it closes. Love to u all and wishes of good health. Stay safe and take care of your family, best wishes to all(even Cujo) :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

Run motherfucker run. Typical.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## aging one

> Off to the Talad for weekly supplies before it closes


Markets are closed. Where are you really?

----------


## deeks

> Markets are closed. Where are you really?


Little market next to 711,The big one is closed but i bought fried chicken drumsticks, red curry moo, cucumbers, tomatoes, onions, sweet mango with sticky rice and coconut cream.
Infact, dont believe me, lets take a bet, i will pull it all out of the fridge and take a photo, for a bet of included in the photo 1baht of gold for a bet.
"Markets are closed" is not what the Thai people do,

----------


## deeks

> Yet you take the word of the spastics in the youtube videos you post as gospel. Priceless. 
> 
> Let me guess that Fox News, Breitbart etc are not included with the rest of the "media".


No no no i believe everything out of Fox and Breitbart, PHAAAARK OOOOFFFF, as i said, think for yourself and view the full interview or statements or exec orders,or watch the the full rallies, or whitehouse visits, its all on youtube. Thats the simple thing to do is check if the cunts are lying or not, because it does empower us as a supporter to see the truth and if you cant well so be it, we can show you but we will not chastise you for not knowing.

----------


## deeks

> I doubt that very much. More likely you swallow your orange gods tweets  like gospel and buy everything he says as absolute. You trumpanzees are  all the same.


"Mexico will pay for the wall"
"The wall just got 10 foot higher"
Nope, didn't believe it, but loved hearing it. :smiley laughing:

----------


## bsnub

> watch the the full rallies, or whitehouse visits, its all on youtube.


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## deeks

A bloke that does not like Trump from the start, even he can see it, just open your eyes, let the hate go, you will feel better, no-one will attack you,(the last statement has a caveat(normal people in place of no-one)

----------


## bsnub

> A bloke that does not like Trump from the start


You idiot you did not answer my questions. It is clear that you can barely type and are a fucking mouth breathing idiot. A typical trumpanzee moron.

----------


## deeks

More dumb cunts on youtube :Smile:

----------


## deeks

> You idiot you did not answer my questions. It is clear that you can barely type and are a fucking mouth breathing idiot. A typical trumpanzee moron.


No, I call myself a "Farangutang", And I can type that. :Smile:

----------


## deeks

> More dumb cunts on youtube


What does Joe's T-shirt say, Thai - English Translation?

----------


## harrybarracuda

What a remarkable load of bollocks this bloke spouts.

 ::chitown::

----------


## deeks

The best part of this thread is that its only 5 pages, Can we stop yet?

----------


## deeks

> What a remarkable load of bollocks this bloke spouts.


"Bite"     What an unremarkable comment.  ::chitown::

----------


## Looper

> What does Joe's T-shirt say, Thai - English Translation?


Looks like it says something like Teebtrang but don't know what it means.

----------


## deeks

> Looks like it says something like Teebtrang but don't know what it means.


"Fight,Win"?     just a thought

----------


## deeks

Goodnight, Fuckoff, Seeya later.

----------


## deeks

But then again, why not,

----------


## deeks

Trump has to stop his briefings, he's lie'ing all the time. The media is at fault for exposing his blah blah, 
This guy can explain how i feel, and he is "not a Trumper".

----------


## MarilynMonroe

I can't help but laugh at him, he's so fucking retarded.

----------


## Looper

^That is an infectious laugh...

I was laughing myself by the end of the clip  :Smile: 

...and would be C19 +ve if I was in the van with him!

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I can't help but laugh at him, he's so fucking retarded.


Deeks? You're right.

----------


## bsnub

> Deeks? You're right.


This bozo may actually be more stupid and brainwashed than Boon Mee.

----------


## panama hat

> I make an informed decision on who to believe and believe me that the current situation of absolute crap coming out of the MSM


Luckily you're unbiased . . . but please, do tell us who is part of this 'MSM' bogey-man and who isn't - and please don't reply with some vlogger or blogger.
I'd like to know who can be trusted . . . and non-US sources of news would be appreciated

Thank you

----------


## panama hat

> The best part of this thread is that its only 5 pages, Can we stop yet?


That's up to you . . . where can one find the number of posts by contributors to a thread?

----------


## AntRobertson

> This bozo may actually be more stupid and brainwashed than Boon Mee.


Whoa steady on there, that would take a monumental effort and lots and lots of practise!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Cujo

I have a feeling he's well practiced. Maybe not here but somewhere.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I have a feeling he's well practiced. Maybe not here but somewhere.


People that troll that badly invariably think they're good at it.

----------


## Neverna

> What does Joe's T-shirt say, Thai - English Translation?


ถีบตรง

It would normally be something like pedal straight (ถีบ = pedal - ตรง = straight) but here it appears to be something to do with kicking in martial arts. The guy's T-shirt has a picture of a tiger on it and a Google search in Thai brings up Wing Chun and Thai boxing related comment. Here are 2 quotes: 

ถีบตรง คือการใช้ปลายเท้า ฝ่าเท้าหรือส้นเท้าปะทะเข้ากับเป้าหมาย เช่นบริเวณเข่า หน้าขา หว่างขา ท้อง ลิ้นปี่และหน้าอก เป็นต้น
Straight pedaling is the use of the toe, the soles of the feet or heels against the target such as the knees, face, legs, legs, stomach, epigastric and chest etc.


การถีบตรง หมายถึง การถีบออกไปตรงๆ ให้ปลายเท้า ส้นเท้า หรือฝ่าเท้าปะทะเป้าหมายในส่วนต่างๆ ของคู่ต่อสู้ โดยอาจเหยียดเท้าตรง หรืองอเท้าเข้าถีบก็ได้
Direct kicking refers to direct kicking so that the toes, heels, or soles of the feet hit the target in different parts of the opponent, with the feet straight. Or can bend the foot into the pedal

^ Googun translate, na.

----------


## armstrong

> People that troll that badly invariably think they're good at it.


He's sat at home absolutely over the moon that someone has given him attention. He doesn't care if it's positive or negative but yay! He exists!

----------


## bsnub



----------


## bsnub

^

That is the end all video of the failed trumpanee. Oh and this...


Jared Kushner Exposed as ‘Slumlord’ in Netflix Series ‘Dirty Money’ | IndieWire

----------


## Neverna

> ถีบตรง
> 
> It would normally be something like pedal straight (ถีบ = pedal - ตรง = straight) but here it appears to be something to do with kicking in martial arts. The guy's T-shirt has a picture of a tiger on it and a Google search in Thai brings up Wing Chun and Thai boxing related comment. Here are 2 quotes: 
> 
> ถีบตรง คือการใช้ปลายเท้า ฝ่าเท้าหรือส้นเท้าปะทะเข้ากับเป้าหมาย เช่นบริเวณเข่า หน้าขา หว่างขา ท้อง ลิ้นปี่และหน้าอก เป็นต้น
> Straight pedaling is the use of the toe, the soles of the feet or heels against the target such as the knees, face, legs, legs, stomach, epigastric and chest etc.
> 
> 
> การถีบตรง หมายถึง การถีบออกไปตรงๆ ให้ปลายเท้า ส้นเท้า หรือฝ่าเท้าปะทะเป้าหมายในส่วนต่างๆ ของคู่ต่อสู้ โดยอาจเหยียดเท้าตรง หรืองอเท้าเข้าถีบก็ได้
> ...


More research and ถีบตรง (teep dtrong) seems to be a push kick.

----------


## Saint Willy

> I dont take the word of anyone, I ask for links,I watch the full complete interviews,"I THINK FOR MYSELF"  I make an informed decision on who to believe and believe me that the current situation of absolute crap coming out of the MSM is the cause for their fall in public respectability.


And thats the problem,just cos you thought it doesnt make it true or fact. Eg: thought the moon was cheese....

----------


## deeks

> Luckily you're unbiased . . . but please, do tell us who is part of this 'MSM' bogey-man and who isn't - and please don't reply with some vlogger or blogger.
> I'd like to know who can be trusted . . . and non-US sources of news would be appreciated
> 
> Thank you


All i do is go back to the source, IE media says "this" just do a search and find the original source of the "quote" they are liars, when you see it for yourself you will know.

----------


## deeks

> And that’s the problem,just cos you thought it doesn’t make it true or fact. Eg: thought the moon was cheese....


So when you hear something that you 'THINK THAT SOUNDS SUSS" because you think it sounds suss you should not trust your own judgement to look into it more? just askin.

----------


## deeks

> He's sat at home absolutely over the moon that someone has given him attention. He doesn't care if it's positive or negative but yay! He exists!


All points aside, You came to my post, you could have looked and gone away but you commented, are you a troll? commenting negatively on an other persons post? is a troll only in the eye of the poster? If the mob rules the posts is that trolling?
If one person learned something from my post and had a red pill moment (The Matrix) then that is another awake person that will research for themselves.

----------


## deeks

> Whoa steady on there, that would take a monumental effort and lots and lots of practise!


So in your opinion, people that disagree with you are brainwashed? or just stupid? or both?

----------


## deeks

> 


What i would love to see is these idiots in congress push so hard on him to have an investigation into his private businesses while he was out of politics that they inadvertently cause investigations into the the money they made while they where in politcs :kma: Just wait, the guy is trolling them to push harder and harder, Then when the people start to see, Like selling stocks before covid19 .

----------


## deeks

> ^
> 
> That is the end all video of the failed trumpanee. Oh and this...
> 
> 
> Jared Kushner Exposed as ‘Slumlord’ in Netflix Series ‘Dirty Money’ | IndieWire


So Trump takes orders off Kushner now is it? Just wondering.

----------


## deeks

> ถีบตรง
> 
> It would normally be something like pedal straight (ถีบ = pedal - ตรง = straight) but here it appears to be something to do with kicking in martial arts. The guy's T-shirt has a picture of a tiger on it and a Google search in Thai brings up Wing Chun and Thai boxing related comment. Here are 2 quotes: 
> 
> ถีบตรง คือการใช้ปลายเท้า ฝ่าเท้าหรือส้นเท้าปะทะเข้ากับเป้าหมาย เช่นบริเวณเข่า หน้าขา หว่างขา ท้อง ลิ้นปี่และหน้าอก เป็นต้น
> Straight pedaling is the use of the toe, the soles of the feet or heels against the target such as the knees, face, legs, legs, stomach, epigastric and chest etc.
> 
> 
> การถีบตรง หมายถึง การถีบออกไปตรงๆ ให้ปลายเท้า ส้นเท้า หรือฝ่าเท้าปะทะเป้าหมายในส่วนต่างๆ ของคู่ต่อสู้ โดยอาจเหยียดเท้าตรง หรืองอเท้าเข้าถีบก็ได้
> ...


I summise it say's "Kick Straight"

----------


## deeks

Just awating all the comments on how Trump cant force the Mayors and Governors of Leftist Democrat cities and States to open up there economies and business's during cov2 but has the power to stop the riots in same cities

----------


## Neverna

> I summise it say's "Kick Straight"


A type of kick called a "push kick".

See from 10s to 20s on this video.

----------


## deeks

> Deeks? You're right.


Laughter is the expression of happiness, so i'm happy i made you happy

----------


## deeks

> You idiot you did not answer my questions. It is clear that you can barely type and are a fucking mouth breathing idiot. A typical trumpanzee moron.


Oh so sorry i never got back to you with a reply to your direct question, but nah fuck it, just wanted to ask what was ya question , If i can barely type i don't know how you (wwwiiilll bbbeee aaabbbllleee tttooo rrreeeaaaddd iiittt).
And yes i do breath out of my mouth occasionally, especially when i work hard, I don't know you, so i wont call you an "idiot" but we do have one in our Moo, and he is harmless.

----------


## deeks

> Oh so sorry i never got back to you with a reply to your direct question, but nah fuck it, just wanted to ask what was ya question , If i can barely type i don't know how you (wwwiiilll bbbeee aaabbbllleee tttooo rrreeeaaaddd iiittt).
> And yes i do breath out of my mouth occasionally, especially when i work hard, I don't know you, so i wont call you an "idiot" but we do have one in our Moo, and he is harmless.


That just reminded me of our village idiot, Was at a wedding a few miles away a few years ago, and lotto was there (i call him lotto to myself) (because the locals ask him for the numbers) He lives in a sala out back of next doors house, He smells, doesnt wash, he's tall for a thai, he has a goatee, he plays with sticks, (scrapes them back and forth on the ground) he looks about 50 - 60 yrs but i never asked, he smiles sometimes, sometimes he say's "farang" and laughs. Anyway he was there, he usually is at all the local festivities, (just turns up, all by himself) after a few hours 4-5, i decided to go home (my thai wife was o/s at the time) and was noticing "lotto" taking drinks off the tables while they where dancing, we got him to the car and he wanted to sit inside, i just told him straight up "mai khun menn" he got in the tray and came home no probs, his fam said thanks and that was that.

----------


## Saint Willy

> Oh so sorry i never got back to you with a reply to your direct question, but nah fuck it, just wanted to ask what was ya question , If i can barely type i don't know how you (wwwiiilll bbbeee aaabbbllleee tttooo rrreeeaaaddd iiittt).
> And yes i do breath out of my mouth occasionally, especially when i work hard, I don't know you, so i wont call you an "idiot" but we do have one in our Moo, and he is harmless.


What a wonderful attition to the forum you are.

----------


## AntRobertson

> That just reminded me of our village idiot


Those in the village might have a different person in mind.

----------


## Cujo

> All i do is go back to the source, IE media says "this" just do a search and find the original source of the "quote" they are liars, when you see it for yourself you will know.


can you give us an example.

----------


## deeks

> can you give us an example.


 Just search, it took me 20 seconds

3 CNN Journalists Resign After Retracted Story on Trump Ally - The New York Times

----------


## Cujo

I mean an example of a case where the media said 'this' (something) and you did a search only to discover they were lying.
I mean, lets face it, that example you just gave was over  3 years old and not a commonplace situation.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I mean an example of a case where the media said 'this' (something) and you did a search only to discover they were lying.
> I mean, lets face it, that example you just gave was over  3 years old and not a commonplace situation.


And more to the point, it seems they weren't lying.

CNN story on Scaramucci-Dmitriev meeting that led to 3 journalists'&#39;' firing comes into new focus - Business Insider

----------


## deeks

> I mean an example of a case where the media said 'this' (something) and you did a search only to discover they were lying.
> I mean, lets face it, that example you just gave was over  3 years old and not a commonplace situation.


Ok Cujo off my head was that story when Trump was in japan with Abae, and the media was saying "Trump just dumped the food" That is one that i searched for the full story.

----------


## deeks

> I mean an example of a case where the media said 'this' (something) and you did a search only to discover they were lying.
> I mean, lets face it, that example you just gave was over  3 years old and not a commonplace situation.


Cujo, this is from 3 years ago, i will give you a suggestion, go to youtube or google and type in lies about trump, and see what you get, you will only see "how trump lies". And that is the manipulation going on.

----------


## deeks

I just had to add this one, look at this guy's neck, i reckon if he was punched in the face his head would wobble like those parcel shelf dogs from the 60's and 70's.

----------


## deeks

> And more to the point, it seems they weren't lying.
> 
> CNN story on Scaramucci-Dmitriev meeting that led to 3 journalists'&#39;' firing comes into new focus - Business Insider



So happy to hear that they got their jobs back after winning the unjustified dissmissal case. No i mean the settlement money they got like that kid that was construed as a racist to the indian guy.

----------


## deeks

> What a wonderful attition to the forum you are.


I'm surprised that you didn't edit that, or use spell check, after your original post.

----------


## deeks

got some time? have a read. Operation Mockingbird | The Black Vault

----------


## deeks



----------


## deeks



----------


## deeks

Anyone rember this 
Vincent Bugliosi, _Reclaiming History: The Assassination of President John F. Kennedy_, page 1189.
The New York Times article in question is: "C.I.A.: Maker of Policy, or Tool?",  New York Times (April 25, 1966). It is on the second page of the  article, under the heading of "Kennedy's bitterness," and the specific  quote there is "splinter the C.I.A. in a thousand pieces and scatter it  to the winds."
This appears to be  the original source of the quote in print? In any case, it is an  interesting round-about**: the article is really about public perceptions  of the CIA, and how they get blamed for lots of things there isn't any  evidence for. Not entirely ironic that this quote is most used by people  trying to establish a CIA motivation for killing JFK.
None the less the page is removed.

----------


## misskit

Deeks, post your off topic videos and blogs here and out of news threads. If you don’t know the difference, just post here in Speakers Corner.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Fucktard multinicers never learn misskit, you should know that.

 :Smile:

----------


## misskit

Who is it? Terry?

----------


## deeks

> Deeks, post your off topic videos and blogs here and out of news threads. If you don’t know the difference, just post here in Speakers Corner.


I got caught up in two threads, going back and forth, im on top of it now.

----------


## deeks

And  i want to get a full red color reputation because im a Marxist commie trying to get everyone against Trump.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Who is it? Terry?


Who cares?

----------


## helge

> I mean an example of a case where the media said 'this' (something) and you did a search only to discover they were lying.


Generally speaking about the corporate media, it isn't a question about if they are lying or not.

Mostly they are not, but their 'crime' lies in not asking the proper questions.

The truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth.

You gotta have all three

----------


## Norton

> Mostly they are not, but their 'crime' lies in not asking the proper questions.


Agree. Are you still beating your wife? An example of such.

----------


## deeks

Just remembered a good one, coumo on cnn said its illegal to "possess" the wikileaks documents but its ok for "us" so you can here from a trusted source (not a flat out lie, if you "possess" the actual stolen documents is a crime) its not a crime to view them thou, he eludes from the truth shall we say.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Just search, it took me 20 seconds
> 
> 3 CNN Journalists Resign After Retracted Story on Trump Ally - The New York Times


So some journalists got held to account for an error / lie and lost their jobs over it, meanwhile Trump lies on the daily that affects millions and people bend over backwards to make excuses for him and turd polish and there is no accountability...

Sorry, what was your point?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> So some journalists got held to account for an error / lie and lost their jobs over it, meanwhile Trump lies on the daily that affects millions and people bend over backwards to make excuses for him and turd polish and there is no accountability...
> 
> Sorry, what was your point?


* And it later turned out that they were pretty well correct.

A truth is still a truth even when the evidence is well hidden.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Just remembered a good one, coumo on cnn said its illegal to "possess" the wikileaks documents but its ok for "us" so you can here from a trusted source (not a flat out lie, if you "possess" the actual stolen documents is a crime) its not a crime to view them thou, he eludes from the truth shall we say.


I think the point he was making is that the government are unlikely to go after a news organisation for reporting news using illegal or illegally obtained documents, who have institutional protections that don't apply to the individual; they probably wouldn't have the resources to take a First Amendment case all the way to through the court system.

This was amply demonstrated when Nixon tried to get the journalists responsible for publishing the Pentagon Papers charged with espionage, and to get an injuction to stop them publishing, but lost his case in the Supreme Court.

(New York Times Co. v. United States - Wikipedia)




> For his disclosure of the Pentagon Papers, Ellsberg was initially charged with conspiracy, espionage, and theft of government property, but the charges were later dismissed after prosecutors investigating the Watergate scandal discovered that the staff members in the Nixon White House had ordered the so-called White House Plumbers to engage in unlawful efforts to discredit Ellsberg.


Pentagon Papers - Wikipedia


So he wasn't lying when he said "It's OK for us" because generally if the material being published is in the public interest, an organisation with financial clout can afford the legal means to successfully defend itself.

----------


## Saint Willy

Phhhark me, this Deeks bloke has taken some meth or somethign.

----------


## Cujo

> Phhhark me, this Deeks bloke has taken some meth or something.


Yes, well here's some news (hopefully not faked,) to cheer him up.




> Joe Biden officially clinches Democratic presidential nomination
> Former vice-president crosses delegate threshold in latest round of primaries as he campaigns largely from home
> 
> 
> Joe Biden has officially captured the Democratic presidential nomination, crossing the delegate threshold to represent the party in a general election contest against Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> The Associated Press called the nomination for the former vice-president on Friday night.
> 
> ...


Joe Biden officially clinches Democratic presidential nomination | US news | The Guardian

Oh, and in keeping wit the theme of the OP here's a video. (hopefully not faked)

----------


## deeks



----------


## deeks



----------


## deeks



----------


## beachbound

Biden could gaffe his way through another lifetime, and he sill wouldnt come close to Bumbling Bunker Boy.

----------


## deeks



----------


## Neverna

Deeks, you are Australian, aren't you? Why are you so interested in Trump v Biden?

----------


## Cujo

And seriously, do you really want get into a who fumbles the most words competition with TRUMP??  :rofl:

----------


## misskit



----------


## hallelujah

> Deeks, you are Australian, aren't you? Why are you so interested in Trump v Biden?


Because Trump is a hero for right wing bigots worldwide.

----------


## deeks



----------


## NamPikToot

What staggers me is why Mercans aren't apologising to the world for inflicting this bloke on us, trouble is there nothing better following in the gene pool.

----------


## deeks



----------


## deeks



----------


## deeks

> Deeks, you are Australian, aren't you? Why are you so interested in Trump v Biden?


Because the USA is the last country on the planet that guarantees the right to free speech and the 2nd AMD to protect that right, If it wasnt for the USA i would probably be speaking Japanese and most of Europe and north Africa would be speaking German(Duetch), Trump is fighting to get the country back from globalists that want to use Americas wealth to subsidies their socialist policies of open borders. They have drained America for 30 years, ie. China and theWTO. NATO, Peacekeeping bullshit, Short story is the guy is fighting back and OH how they dont like it, just see it, Russia,Mueller,Ukrain,Impeach they said,Covid(Whuhan virus),now its Floyd. Any of you see Rod Rosenstien yesterday, mmm.

----------


## deeks

> Because Trump is a hero for right wing bigots worldwide.


Please describe "right wing bigots" are people that oppose Trump  "Leftist commie scum"?

----------


## deeks

> So some journalists got held to account for an error / lie and lost their jobs over it, meanwhile Trump lies on the daily that affects millions and people bend over backwards to make excuses for him and turd polish and there is no accountability...
> 
> Sorry, what was your point?


Ant, the media is lying, shaping stories, missleading, fabricating , and doing it on Twitter too, you wont see it if you just get your news from them, Since ive been in Thailand i dont see the news from MSM i get it from citizen journalists, ex journos, and youtube, They lay out the headline news and go into the sources and facts, they research it and on occasions they are wrong they correct it fast.

----------


## deeks

> I think the point he was making is that the government are unlikely to go after a news organisation for reporting news using illegal or illegally obtained documents, who have institutional protections that don't apply to the individual; they probably wouldn't have the resources to take a First Amendment case all the way to through the court system.
> 
> This was amply demonstrated when Nixon tried to get the journalists responsible for publishing the Pentagon Papers charged with espionage, and to get an injuction to stop them publishing, but lost his case in the Supreme Court.
> 
> (New York Times Co. v. United States - Wikipedia)
> 
> Pentagon Papers - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> So he wasn't lying when he said "It's OK for us" because generally if the material being published is in the public interest, an organisation with financial clout can afford the legal means to successfully defend itself.


The average guy on the street is going to think what?

----------


## cyrille

Damn.

Can someone else finish him off?  :Very Happy:

----------


## hallelujah

> Please describe "right wing bigots"


You've already done it with this load of nonsense.




> Because the USA is the last country on the planet that guarantees the right to free speech and the 2nd AMD to protect that right, If it wasnt for the USA i would probably be speaking Japanese and most of Europe and north Africa would be speaking German(Duetch), Trump is fighting to get the country back from globalists that want to use Americas wealth to subsidies their socialist policies of open borders. They have drained America for 30 years, ie. China and theWTO. NATO, Peacekeeping bullshit, Short story is the guy is fighting back and OH how they dont like it, just see it, Russia,Mueller,Ukrain,Impeach they said,Covid(Whuhan virus),now its Floyd. Any of you see Rod Rosenstien yesterday, mmm.

----------


## deeks

> Damn.
> 
> Can someone else finish him off?


Pattaya bars open yet?

----------


## deeks

> Quote Originally Posted by deeks View Post
> Please describe "right wing bigots"
> You've already done it with this load of nonsense.
> 
> Quote Originally Posted by deeks View Post
> Because the USA is the last country on the planet that guarantees the right to free speech and the 2nd AMD to protect that right, If it wasnt for the USA i would probably be speaking Japanese and most of Europe and north Africa would be speaking German(Duetch), Trump is fighting to get the country back from globalists that want to use Americas wealth to subsidies their socialist policies of open borders. They have drained America for 30 years, ie. China and theWTO. NATO, Peacekeeping bullshit, Short story is the guy is fighting back and OH how they dont like it, just see it, Russia,Mueller,Ukrain,Impeach they said,Covid(Whuhan virus),now its Floyd. Any of you see Rod Rosenstien yesterday, mmm.


What is bigoted about that? are you a bigot and just projecting?

----------


## hallelujah

We know exactly what your type mean when you rant about "open borders."

----------


## deeks

> We know exactly what your type mean when you rant about "open borders."


You mean like this?

----------


## pickel

> the media is lying, shaping stories, missleading, fabricating





> i dont see the news from MSM


So how do you know then?

----------


## deeks

> So how do you know then?


They show the news stories and report on them.

----------


## deeks

Tim pool, Greg Hunter, Dan Bongino,

----------


## deeks

> We know exactly what your type mean when you rant about "open borders."


Well, Thailand Expat, go petition the Thai Government or protest them about how they don't have "open borders" i fucking dare you, go on call the Thai's bigots because they don't have "open borders", you cunts are all the same, virtue signaling, because in your mind to be an advocate for a sovereign border means your a bigot, well i advocate for a sovereign border, as does the Thai government, now say im a bigot and put your fucking money where your mouth is and go to a country that you find less bigoted and "open" i hear there a a few in europe.

----------


## deeks

How humiliating is this. Its everywhere now, (kneel before the new god)

----------


## pickel

> They show the news stories and report on them.


How do you know they're not lying? Admit it, you prefer to let someone else make up your mind for you.

----------


## hallelujah

> Well, Thailand Expat, go petition the Thai Government or protest them about how they don't have "open borders" i fucking dare you, go on call the Thai's bigots because they don't have "open borders", you cunts are all the same, virtue signaling, because in your mind to be an advocate for a sovereign border means your a bigot, well i advocate for a sovereign border, as does the Thai government, now say im a bigot and put your fucking money where your mouth is and go to a country that you find less bigoted and "open" i hear there a a few in europe.


Well, that clearly touched a nerve, didn't it?

----------


## deeks

> How do you know they're not lying? Admit it, you prefer to let someone else make up your mind for you.


do you actually realize what you just said?

----------


## deeks

> Well, that clearly touched a nerve, didn't it?


Yep I bit

----------


## deeks

Just a quick shout out to the Mod for moving/changing title of the thread. thx

----------


## deeks

Here is something of interest.

----------


## pickel

> do you actually realize what you just said?


Absolutely. I look at MSM and realize it's biased, and I look at youtube vids from people "reporting" from their basement, whilst pushing their own brand of health supplements, and realize it's total bullshit. Therefore making up my own mind. Unlike you, admittedly.

----------


## panama hat

> Well, Thailand Expat, go petition the Thai Government or protest them about how they don't have "open borders" i fucking dare you, go on call the Thai's bigots because they don't have "open borders", you cunts are all the same, virtue signaling, because in your mind to be an advocate for a sovereign border means your a bigot, well i advocate for a sovereign border, as does the Thai government, now say im a bigot and put your fucking money where your mouth is and go to a country that you find less bigoted and "open" i hear there a a few in europe.


Touchy touchy . . . this is how a five-year old chucks a tanty

----------


## HuangLao

Hmmm....
Deeks' material and manner feel awfully familiar.

 :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pickel

> Hmmm....
> Deeks' material and manner feel awfully familiar.


Yeah, I thought the same, then I remembered Piwanoi is dead.

----------


## panama hat

> Deeks' material and manner feel awfully familiar.





> Yeah, I thought the same, then I remembered Piwanoi is dead.


Yes . . . plus piwanoi was semi-literate, roughly the same level as chico.

This is is more like one of our previous seppo right-wing nutjobs who flounced

----------


## hallelujah

> Yes . . . plus piwanoi was semi-literate, roughly the same level as chico.
> 
> This is is more like one of our previous seppo right-wing nutjobs who flounced


I'm always surprised when I come across a Trumptard who can spell.

Mind you, he needs to work on his _your v you're._

----------


## panama hat

> I'm always surprised when I come across a Trumptard who can spell.


True . . .

----------


## Cujo

> How humiliating is this. Its everywhere now, (kneel before the new god)


That looks like a total setup.

----------


## panama hat

> That looks like a total setup.


Made by and for halfwits like deeks and chico

----------


## Cujo

> Tim pool, Greg Hunter, Dan Bongino,


So how do these people , with no resources , know what's true and what's not? Well funded organisations have networks and sources and resources such as CAMERA CREWS,  but no, you think some dumbass blogger has the good oil.
Nutter. As someone said, be aware some organisations are biased and take it into account when assessing their stories.  Very few actually lie. They may present only one side of the story or occasionally get it wrong but overall I'd take them over some nutjobs with no clue and no resources.

----------


## beachbound

> So how do these people , with no resources , know what's true and what's not?.


Sean Hannity tells them.

----------


## bsnub

Just when you think that TD was at its capacity for idiots along comes deeks and raises the bar. Only an idiot would gain all their worldly wisdom from youtube. Fooking ell...

----------


## pickel

> Sean Hannity tells them.


Not just them, Hannity is really the de facto President. Trump eats cheeseburgers and laps up his every word. In the old days the Bush administration told Fox News what to say. Now Fox tells the President what to say.

----------


## Neverna

> That looks like a total setup.





> How humiliating is this. Its everywhere now, (kneel before the new god)


Indeed. The person taking the video and doing the "ordering" is a white man. Probably her boyfriend.

----------


## cyrille

You'd think the moron would have made sure not to show his skin colour repeatedly by pointing his finger in shot.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neverna

Probably a Trumptard. Nuff said.

----------


## deeks

bit of a contrast from from friday,

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Indeed. The person taking the video and doing the "ordering" is a white man. Probably her boyfriend.


Of course it is, blatantly obvious.

----------


## deeks

> Of course it is, blatantly obvious.

----------


## Neverna

> 


Did you watch the video? They are asking their "God", their "Father" for forgiveness, "for years and years of racism".

----------


## cyrille

> Indeed. The person taking the video and doing the "ordering" is a white man. Probably her boyfriend.






> Its everywhere now, (kneel before the new god)


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

What an utter deeks head.

----------


## deeks



----------


## deeks



----------


## deeks



----------


## deeks



----------


## cyrille

> 


*

This* is what you find alarming? 


JHC, as AO would say.


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## AntRobertson

> This is what you find alarming?


The notion that wimmin, darkies or any other type of minority may get equal rights to them has been terrifying old white men since forever.

----------


## deeks



----------


## deeks

End of thread, got 10 pages. Thread is now closed.

----------


## Neverna

Thank fuck for that. It's a shit thread.

----------


## Neverna

> Hmmm....
> Deeks' material and manner feel awfully familiar.


An obsessed one-trick pony who loves YT videos. We've seen plenty before. A distant cousin to Cold-Pizza perhaps.

----------


## Cujo

> End of thread, got 10 pages. Thread is now closed.


Who closed it?

----------


## panama hat

Klondyke and OhOh have a new friend . . . 




> What an utter deeks head.

----------


## bsnub

> Who closed it?


You dunce you just posted in it. 

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## armstrong

> An obsessed one-trick pony who loves YT videos. We've seen plenty before. A distant cousin to Cold-Pizza perhaps.


Ahhhhh, I thought it seemed familiar

----------


## Cujo

> You dunce you just posted in it.


Are myou saying TD doesn't have the facility that allows posters to randomly close a thread? Gee I didn't know that, what a relief.

In that case

----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo

Crime after Crime.

----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo

Donsplaining

----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo



----------


## cyrille

^ :Very Happy: 

Silence is golden, not just showers.

----------


## deeks



----------


## deeks



----------


## AntRobertson

OK Boomer.

----------


## Stumpy

:rofl: 

The 2:50 mark.....YD pops to mind.

----------


## cyrille

So...natural...revealing...thought provoking.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> 


This is a video you dumb fuck. Read the thread title.

----------


## deeks



----------


## Cujo

I thought this thread was closed.

----------


## bsnub

> I thought this thread was closed.


FML...

You are an utter moron.

----------


## Cujo

> FML...
> 
> You are an utter moron.


Explain?

Oh, you thought I was serious because I left out the smiley. OK.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bsnub

> Oh, you thought I was serious because I left out the smiley. OK.


No this is the second thread that you were dumb enough to think was closed.

----------


## Cujo

> No this is the second thread that you were dumb enough to think was closed.


No it's not you fucking idiot. Since when did TD 'close' threads FFS.

By the way, both tongue in cheek comments about closed threads were on *this* thread after Deeks said




> Post# 243: End of thread, got 10 pages. Thread is now closed.


You need to....... STEP AWAY FROM THE BOTTLE.

----------


## Cujo

Anyway, since the thread ISN'T closed...

----------


## deeks

OK, What happened is I haven't posted on this thread since i closed it (hypothetically) and the mods are sending my posts on other threads and even a Thread i started over here. So i didn't even know this was going on until a just checked this thread.
So sorry Cujo but i have read that you are a racist (from a certain mod) so i can't answer your posts anymore.

----------


## Cujo

> So sorry Cujo but i have read that you are a racist (from a certain mod) so i can't answer your posts anymore.


Well I'm just DEVASTATED deeks, and here I thought we were such good forum buddies.

----------


## lom

> OK, What happened is I haven't posted on this thread since i closed it (hypothetically) and the mods are sending my posts on other threads and even a Thread i started over here.


you've only been here for 2months and the mods has already sussed out what a tool you are and what crap you post.

----------


## tomcat

> you've only been here for 2months and the mods has already sussed out what a tool you are and what crap you post.


...I wonder why it took them 2 months...

----------


## deeks

Quote from Joe Biden when he was trying to express with all the passion of a patriotic American citizen the Declaration of Independence. I'm not even an American citizen and this infuriated me.

----------


## deeks

There ya go Joe,
The Declaration of Independence | National Archives

----------


## deeks

Holy cow!!!! I cant even keep up with where my comments are, the mods (mod) keeps moving them around, Hello Ant :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## deeks

I know its long, but if you only hear from MSM or read what the papers write than you wont know the full story will you. I just ask for you to drop that veil of bias (from them) and listen, then tell me it was a dark speech.

----------


## cyrille

Listen to it?

Just that still makes me want to punch it.

How much longer does the world have to wait again?

----------


## deeks

Another one that congress wont move on (Biden had 40 years in politics) so he had to find a way to do it himself, get the drift?
WATCH: Trump signs executive order on prescription drug prices | PBS NewsHour

----------


## deeks

> Listen to it?
> 
> Just that still makes me want to punch it.
> 
> How much longer does the world have to wait again?


Only 4 more years :Smile:

----------


## deeks

Here is another speech that the media said was "Questioning the Bonds" Trump's D-Day speech in Normandy didn't praise European partnerships
Then you listen to the speech, (poor audio)

----------


## deeks

C'mon man, he's fine.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Holy cow!!!! I cant even keep up with where my comments are, the mods (mod) keeps moving them around, Hello Ant


Imagine what it’s like for the rest of us then: even in one place your incoherent spam doesn’t make sense.

 :Smile:

----------


## deeks

He IS the funniest president in history.

----------


## Cujo

> Another one that congress wont move on (Biden had 40 years in politics) so he had to find a way to do it himself, get the drift?
> WATCH: Trump signs executive order on prescription drug prices | PBS NewsHour


He's had 4 years to do that. Why did he wait for so long? (until just before the election )

----------


## Cujo

> He IS the funniest president in history.


That's the whole problem.  deekheads like you think this is funny.

----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo



----------


## panama hat

> That's the whole problem. deekheads like you think this is funny.


I simply can't watch/listen to him for longer than a minute . . . the lies, the self-adulation, the bluster - vomit

----------


## Cujo

What great guy.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Another one that congress wont move on (Biden had 40 years in politics) so he had to find a way to do it himself, get the drift?
> WATCH: Trump signs executive order on prescription drug prices | PBS NewsHour


I'm trying to work out if you are so fucking dumb that you fall for this shit, or you've so fucking dumb you think anyone other than trumpanzees would. Baldy orange cunto's executive order does FUCK ALL.

Why are trumpanzees so utterly fucking dumb?




> House Democrats passed Speaker Nancy Pelosi’s sweeping legislation Thursday to lower the cost of prescription drugs on a largely party-line vote — a bill that will almost certainly not become law but moves the Democrats a step closer to their longtime goal to negotiate Medicare drug prices and address voters’ concerns over rising health costs.
> 
> _The bill, which passed 230 to 192 with unanimous Democratic support, has already been declared “dead on arrival” in the Senate. The White House has indicated President Trump would veto it if it came to his desk._


https://www.washingtonpost.com/us-po...ection-marker/

----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo



----------


## Neverna



----------


## Cujo

Poor ol' deekshead, nice try.

----------


## bsnub

Deeks is a boontard multinick.

----------


## Cujo

Thought that boontard would be dead by now.

----------


## AntRobertson

Well he’s been brain dead for decades so...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Cujo

Hey Deeks, where are you man??? Got something for you.

----------


## Cujo

Hey deekshead, are you praying?

----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo

What gets me about these Trumpanzees is they don't get that they can't come in with a  clip or two saying look how good Trump is but the opposition, ( that'd be us) can immediately come up with a hundred clips of him being an asshole and they STILL don't get it. Fucking retards.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> What gets me about these Trumpanzees is they don't get that they can't come in with a  clip or two saying look how good Trump is but the opposition, ( that'd be us) can immediately come up with a hundred clips of him being an asshole and they STILL don't get it. Fucking retards.


In fairness, Booners was a fucking retard before baldy orange cunto came along.

----------


## misskit

^^ They exist in their own little Facebook group/YouTube world. It’s amazing. They don’t read or watch the regular news because they think it is biased. It is a insular world of stupid. People like deeks think people outside this bubble aren’t informed, sort of like conspiracy nutters, they have the inside info.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^^ They exist in their own little Facebook group/YouTube world. It’s amazing. They don’t read or watch the regular news because they think it is biased. It is a insular world of stupid. People like deeks think people outside this bubble aren’t informed, sort of like conspiracy nutters, they have the inside info.


When in reality they are, to a man (or woman), as thick as fucking shit.

----------


## Backspin

> "Orange man bad"


I am am a conservative and I support dissident politics. Anyone who.cant see that trump is mentally ill, is mentally ill themselves.

----------


## panama hat

> I am am a conservative and I support dissident politics.


Then you're confused as they are diametrically opposed to one another

----------


## Saint Willy

> ^^ They exist in their own little Facebook group/YouTube world. It’s amazing. They don’t read or watch the regular news because they think it is biased. It is a insular world of stupid. People like deeks think people outside this bubble aren’t informed, sort of like conspiracy nutters, they have the inside info.


The wonderful echo chamber...

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## Cujo



----------


## Backspin

> Then you're confused as they are diametrically opposed to one another


No they aren't. I'm not the one confused. You are.

----------


## misskit

^ That’s a head scratcher. Conservative means not wanting things to change. If you support dissident politics, you would be radical. Look it up.

----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo



----------


## David48atTD

I can understand *Backspin*.

If I was voting in the USA, I'd be a 'Small R' Republican.

Believing in a 'lighter' government touch but ...

But 'radical' when a non-conventional policy appeals.

Such as a genuine 'Universal Health-Care' as in a UK/Canadian/Australian model.

Or as in a *sovereign wealth fund* which is when centralist government pools current wealth and supporting the concept of inter-generational equity.

Norway's use of the funds generated from their oil/gas fields which are kept, in part, to be shared with the next generation.


List of countries by sovereign wealth funds - Wikipedia

----------


## Backspin

> ^^ They exist in their own little Facebook group/YouTube world. It’s amazing. They don’t read or watch the regular news because they think it is biased. It is a insular world of stupid. People like deeks think people outside this bubble aren’t informed, sort of like conspiracy nutters, they have the inside info.


Nope. Being against Globohomo is conservative and dissident these days

Urban Dictionary: Globohomo

Urban Dictionary: Globohomo

(adj) A word used to describe a globalized and homogenized culture pushed for by large companies, politicians, and Neocon/Leftist pawns. This culture includes metropolitan ideals such as diversity, homosexuality, sexual degeneracy, colorblindness in regard to race, egalitarianism, money worship, and the erasure of different individual cultures, among other things.

----------


## happynz

Globohomos want diversity and to erase different individual cultures at the same time. 

What?

----------


## misskit

^I think he means he slid to the alt-right. RADICAL.

----------


## Backspin

> ^I think he means he slid to the alt-right. RADICAL.


I'm sorta alt right . I disagree with the racism though. I want a society like Russia. Russian nationalism is above race. 

Anything other than monarchy is a form of communism. Dictatorship is constipation. Democracy is diarrhea.

----------


## panama hat

> Russian nationalism is above race.


Good God, you're slipping into chico territory




> Anything other than monarchy is a form of communism


Yup . . . slipped into the chico-world


And . . . he takes chico-ism to a new leel



> I'm not the one confused. You are.

----------


## Backspin

Monarchy is the natural order. 

American hegemonic propaganda says that democracy is the capitalism of politics when really, it is the communism of politics. American propaganda is very similar to USSR propaganda. Government by the people. They are both violently against monarchy.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Monarchy is the natural order. 
> 
> American hegemonic propaganda says that democracy is the capitalism of politics when really, it is the communism of politics. American propaganda is very similar to USSR propaganda. Government by the people. They are both violently against monarchy.



Fucking hell, the shit he types when he's pissed.

 :rofl:

----------


## Saint Willy

> Fucking hell, the shit he types


FTFY.

----------


## Backspin

> Fucking hell, the shit he types when he's pissed.


How about a retort you hailed out tramp ?

----------


## panama hat

> Fucking hell, the shit he types when he's pissed.





> How about a retort you hailed out tramp ?


Absolutely . . . like your gems:




> I'm not the one confused. You are.




Pure genius . . . comedy gold

----------


## Cujo

> How about a retort you hailed out tramp ?


'Hailed out tramp'? WTF is that?

----------


## panama hat

> 'Hailed out tramp'? WTF is that?


Simply more



> Pure genius . . . comedy gold

----------


## Cujo

That's one way to look at it.

----------


## panama hat

Well, you can't take him seriously . . . so laugh at him

----------


## Backspin

> That's one way to look at it.


You guys just aren't at the same level as me. You don't even take monarchy seriously 

1. In American English, "tramp" is a derogatory term for a promiscuous woman, see also slut, whore, hoe, hussy and skank. An equivalent used in the UK and Australia is slag. An equivalent used in the UK and the Caribbean is sket.

2. In British English, "tramp" is a widely-used term for a homeless person.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> You guys just aren't at the same level as me.


On that much we can definitely agree.

When I'm plumbing those depths, I'll get help.

----------


## Cujo

> You guys just aren't at the same level as me. You don't even take monarchy seriously 
> 
> 1. In American English, "tramp" is a derogatory term for a promiscuous woman, see also slut, whore, hoe, hussy and skank. An equivalent used in the UK and Australia is slag. An equivalent used in the UK and the Caribbean is sket.
> 
> 2. In British English, "tramp" is a widely-used term for a homeless person.


I know what a Tramp is you idiot. 
What's a 'hailed out' Tramp ffs?

----------


## panama hat

> ou guys just aren't at the same level as me.





> You don't even take monarchy seriously


Indeed, I see your logic.  Now, were we to take 'monarchy' seriously . . . shudder the thought at the heady social and cerebral heights we'd climb

----------


## misskit

*Silicon Valley is losing the battle against election misinformation*


More groups are pushing false information into voters’ social media feeds in the run-up to November, and the deceptions are savvier than in 2016. It may be too late to fix.


Videos peddling false claims about voter fraud and Covid-19 cures draw millions of views on YouTube. Partisan activist groups pretending to be online news sites set up shop on Facebook. Foreign trolls masquerade as U.S. activists on Instagram to sow divisions around the Black Lives Matter protests.


Four years after an election in which Russia and some far-right groups unleashed a wave of false, misleading and divisive online messages, Silicon Valley is losing the battle to eliminate online misinformation that could sway the vote in November.


Social media companies are struggling with an onslaught of deceptive and divisive messaging from political parties, foreign governments and hate groups as the months tick down to this year’s presidential election, according to more than two dozen national security policymakers, misinformation experts, hate speech researchers, fact-checking groups and tech executives, as well as a review of thousands of social media posts by POLITICO.

MORE Silicon Valley is losing the battle against election misinformation - POLITICO

----------


## deeks

Look at this poor old black guy from the ACLU take a red pill. Although he does seem to have more of a skip in his step now, seems a lot happier than before.

----------


## deeks

^ Under the ten minute mark for those with low attention spans.

----------


## deeks

44 minutes of raw footage of a black guy being red pilled.

----------


## deeks



----------


## deeks

Here is a Joe rally. (with thousands of supporters)

----------


## harrybarracuda

Well at least poring through thousands of Youtube videos to find the rare exception keeps Deeks from posting his usual shit.

 :Smile:

----------


## deeks



----------


## deeks

Keep him away from ya kids!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## deeks

C'mon man. HAAAAAA HAAAAAA.

----------


## deeks

^ This is the Elephant and Lion reference he was making.Poor thing.

----------


## deeks

Korn Pop was a "Bad Dude"

----------


## deeks

i GIVE IT 5/10 I think the Trump ones are better.

----------


## deeks

Yeah it's hard to say it it's soooooo much.
Joe Biden's Most Awkward Gaffes Of All Time

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvWV5jLqc5k

----------


## deeks

Play any video of him, because the MSM doesnt highlight them. the MSM just shrugs them off and goes to the next Anti-Trump narrative.

----------


## deeks

^ Just to clarify.

----------


## harrybarracuda

So you are trying to say that baldy orange cunto generally makes more sense than Biden?

How strong a dose did the doctor tell you to take again, because you might need to up it.

----------


## deeks

And the hottest looking Press Secretary since Dana Perino too boot.

----------


## deeks

Whoa.

----------


## Backspin

> And the hottest looking Press Secretary since Dana Perino too boot.


Meh. She is a typical tradthot (that's what retail cuntservative women are called)

Thot stands for "that hoe over there" trad stands for traditionalist. So tradthot.

----------


## deeks

This is the infamous "inject yourself with bleach" story line from the MSM. Dumb kunts, While he talks about research on how to kill a "virus" ((not an infection)for the few that don't know the difference)

----------


## deeks



----------


## deeks

> Meh. She is a typical tradthot (that's what retail cuntservative women are called)
> 
> Thot stands for "that hoe over there" trad stands for traditionalist. So tradthot.


Here is a typical non conservative for you lust over, I'll enjoy watching the attractive conservative. Go knock yourself out on all others on youtube, believe me they abound.

----------


## deeks

Just for Backspin.

----------


## Cujo

> And the hottest looking Press Secretary since Dana Perino too boot.


It's a wonder she can keep a straight face all the shit she spouts.

----------


## deeks

Tommy Chong has a serious in-depth discussion on President Trump.

----------


## deeks

> It's a wonder she can keep a straight face all the shit she spouts.


And such a pretty face too.

----------


## deeks

Another conservative woman that I would never want to be around because she is really really talented, (Yeah rite), she is hot too. but i think Kayleigh is hotter.

----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo



----------


## deeks

> 


An interview, Wow, Are they both actually doing interviews? NOPE. Only one is.

----------


## Cujo



----------


## deeks

That's the way to get em to vote for ya Joe.

----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo



----------


## deeks

Im not aware of knowing that anyone was aware of a an awareness of anyone being aware of an awareness of knowing of an awareness.

----------


## Cujo



----------


## deeks

And you watch the antiTrumpers call her a slut.

----------


## deeks

^ regarding this.

----------


## deeks

> 


LOL is that the best you got? Keep em coming. :smiley laughing:

----------


## deeks



----------


## deeks

"Holy mackeral" "Come over this side"

----------


## Cujo



----------


## misskit



----------


## deeks

listen to what he said when the black kids walk up. "have you got a big fence around the house?" "Got machine guns?"
Best of Biden: "You're gonna be frisked" & more from swearing-in - YouTube 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTWlIWRe0VQ

----------


## deeks

> 


Lincoln Project founders have ties to Russia, tax troubles: docs

----------


## misskit



----------


## deeks

Haaaaaa.

----------


## misskit



----------


## deeks

computer voice warning.

----------


## misskit



----------


## Cujo



----------


## deeks

more computer voices

----------


## deeks

"I've been tested repeatedly" (coughullshit)

----------


## misskit



----------


## misskit



----------


## misskit



----------


## deeks

Here is some advise for the guys that don't want to watch the vids i post or just hate Trump so mutch you cant reason with anyone, Just look at the video views and then if you still cant see it look at the thumbs up compared to the thumbs down. All i am saying is, people are seeing the truth, people have time now to do research and see for the truth for themself. Hell he aint perfect but he has got the establishment panicking to point that they are showing their true colours, like when Mika said on air that Trump was giving a narrative and she said "That's our job". This is a longer vid but its an example of 600,000 views 31000 up votes and 1200 downvotes.

----------


## deeks

Have a laugh, at least the guy can tell a good joke.

----------


## deeks

^ I didn't know Sophia Loren was still around. :Smile:

----------


## deeks

Does he love his country?

----------


## Backspin

I prefer non political women deeks. You can have the tradthots. Most tradthot political B celebs make money from beta donations. The beta bucks

----------


## deeks

^ Compared to this? What is Taqiyya?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Does he love his country?


It's called "Anything for a vote" you simpleton.

Or did you forget him buying all that chinky steel and other goodies while decrying others for doing so?

----------


## deeks

> I prefer non political women deeks. You can have the tradthots. Most tradthot political B celebs make money from beta donations. The beta bucks


My wife is Thai, she is a-political regarding any country, she jokes to her friends about me having Trump as a daddy, infact she was told by a girlfriend  while in Australia that the reason her boyfriend told her that she did'nt like her was because of the t-shirt she was wearing that said "HILLERY FOR PRISON" (something i ordered a few years ago). So i told her not to wear it anymore in Australia because someone might get violent, If you live in Thailand it will be easy finding non political women. but in the future? If you are in the USA or Uk or AUS and Euro go for the attractive women (chances are that they have no leanings or lean right) If you are an Aussie the term "bush pig" might ring a bell, that's what those hairy unclean overweight uptight righteous, mouth bigger than the crack of dawn, smelly no make-up wearing leftist Fugglies are.  :ssssh:

----------


## panama hat

> If you are an Aussie the term "bush pig" might ring a bell, that's what those hairy unclean overweight uptight righteous, mouth bigger than the crack of dawn, smelly no make-up wearing leftist Fugglies are.


They're all yours - you can out-ugly them on the inside

----------


## misskit

> Just look at the video views and then if you still cant see it look at the thumbs up compared to the thumbs down.


Christ All Mighty. What is wrong with you? Look at the likes on the anti-Trump YouTubes. The likes far outnumber the dislikes. Post #379 is 27K likes, 1.7K dislikes. 

If you look at anti-Biden videos, the YouTube directs you to more anti-Biden videos. If you look at anti-Trump videos, YouTube directs you to more anti-Trump videos. It isnt like there are more you like than the other, just the YouTube algorithms send you what you want to look at.

----------


## deeks

> It's called "Anything for a vote" you simpleton.
> 
> Or did you forget him buying all that chinky steel and other goodies while decrying others for doing so?


You know there was this bloke in Australia named Dick Smith, he had and electronics store that grew and grew over decades and was well known and respected, he got into the wholesale food business and tried to supply Australian owned foods to the grocery store chains, spent millions on marketing and product placement. Lost a lot of money.
Trump had to compete with other builders, In fact i think i remember a company that used to sell all American products? Wallmart was it? and now its all China crap. Bottom line is you have to be in business to be in buisness.

----------


## deeks

> It's called "Anything for a vote" you simpleton.
> 
> Or did you forget him buying all that chinky steel and other goodies while decrying others for doing so?

----------


## deeks

OH how they hate him loving the country.

----------


## deeks

Love your country.

----------


## misskit



----------


## deeks

And again and again, I dont know if i got years in order.

----------


## misskit



----------


## misskit



----------


## misskit

65K thumbs up! Only 3.7K thumbs down!

----------


## deeks

> Christ All Mighty. What is wrong with you? Look at the likes on the anti-Trump YouTubes. The likes far outnumber the dislikes. Post #379 is 27K likes, 1.7K dislikes. 
> 
> If you look at anti-Biden videos, the YouTube directs you to more anti-Biden videos. If you look at anti-Trump videos, YouTube directs you to more anti-Trump videos. It isn’t like there are more you like than the other, just the YouTube algorithms send you what you want to look at.


2,660,414 views•Mar 27, 2020


58K1.8K

----------


## deeks

> 65K thumbs up! Only 3.7K thumbs down!


Cmon man, we are talking millions here.

----------


## deeks

> 2,660,414 views•Mar 27, 2020
> 
> 
> 58K1.8K


1,537,518 views•Apr 8, 2020


38K3.7K

----------


## panama hat

> 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=gqCO9osj1Rg&feature=emb_lo  go

Catchy tune

----------


## panama hat

> 65K thumbs up! Only 3.7K thumbs down!


Excellent

----------


## panama hat

> 


Worth a second look

----------


## panama hat

> the YouTube algorithms send you what you want to look at.


You expect him to understand that?

----------


## deeks

For misskit


776,628 views•May 5, 2019


93K825
I know not over a million views but im getting bored looking up videos, The one thing that did strike at me on this one is the ratio of 93000 : 825

----------


## misskit

I like this one.

----------


## deeks

Now i have your attention.
Shall we all go online and research (since the cov2) Kung Flu) the online interactions?

----------


## deeks

But why?
Biden Is Losing the Internet. Does That Matter? - The New York Times

----------


## deeks

Even these lefty nuts get it.
The Young Turks: Biden Is Having Trouble Stringing His Sentences Together, Imagine Him Debating Trump | Video | RealClearPolitics!

----------


## misskit

^ You’re back to that? Have you not noticed from some of these videos that Trump can’t put together a coherent sentence?

----------


## deeks

Haa Haa, They are low down and dirty aren't they.  Never put anything past a lef(coughmarxist)ty.
Troll Trump&#39;s Data - Official Website

----------


## misskit



----------


## panama hat

> I like this one.


Good choice

----------


## panama hat

> 


Of course people like deeks like the guy .  .  . they are so similar in many ways. . . and that can't be derogatory, can it

----------


## Cujo



----------


## AntRobertson

> Have you not noticed from some of these videos that Trump can’t put together a coherent sentence?


At the frequency he's posting them I doubt he even watches himself, not enough time, just searches and posts them up.

He pretty much seems to just get shit-faced (by his own admission) and then spam / shit-post for hours on end.

----------


## Cujo



----------


## panama hat

> He pretty much seems to just get shit-faced (by his own admission) and then spam / shit-post for hours on end.


 . . . and hand out reds with the oddest comments

----------


## panama hat

> He pretty much seems to just get shit-faced (by his own admission) and then spam / shit-post for hours on end.


 . . . and hand out reds with the oddest comments



Who is this 'deeks' guy, or rather was this 'deeks' guy?

----------


## Backspin

> . . . and hand out reds with the oddest comments
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this 'deeks' guy, or rather was this 'deeks' guy?


some say Bonmee. I doubt it though.

----------


## PlanK



----------


## Cujo



----------


## Saint Willy

> At the frequency he's posting them I doubt he even watches himself, not enough time, just searches and posts them up.
> 
> He pretty much seems to just get shit-faced (by his own admission) and then spam / shit-post for hours on end.


Like fishhoocker

----------


## harrybarracuda

Yo! Semite!

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> He pretty much seems to just get shit-faced (by his own admission) and then spam / shit-post for hours on end.


Are we talking about Deeks or Backspin here?

----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo



----------


## deeks

Haaa Haaa.

----------


## deeks

LOL.
UPDATE: MSNBC and CNN Doctor Image of Biden Calling Kamala Harris with a Cheat Sheet Script! -- And Old Joe Was Holding His Phone Upside-Down

----------


## deeks

Where's them darn notes? c'mon man.

----------


## Saint Willy

> LOL.
> UPDATE: MSNBC and CNN Doctor Image of Biden Calling Kamala Harris with a Cheat Sheet Script! -- And Old Joe Was Holding His Phone Upside-Down



from that page. 

"and is the proud recipient of the Breitbart Award for Excellence in Online Journalism from the Americans for Prosperity Foundation in May 2016."

 :rofl:

----------


## deeks

Oh ,I don't know.

----------


## bsnub

> from that page.
> 
> "and is the proud recipient of the Breitbart Award for Excellence in Online Journalism from the Americans for Prosperity Foundation in May 2016."


You have to be real moron to believe any of the horseshit that the gateway pundit pumps out.

----------


## deeks

Maybe he just forgot what he said before?

----------


## deeks

Adorable.

----------


## deeks

Hillery was a 2 times loser, will Sleepy be a 3 times loser?
C'mon man.

----------


## deeks

Lyin dog tooth pony soldier. :yerman:

----------


## deeks

Go to 30330 and get me a big stick.


And to be fair.

----------


## deeks

The debates will be a must watch, drinks and snacks are awaitin.

----------


## AntRobertson

deeks is just a spambot really, bet she doesn't even watch half of these herself.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> deeks is just a spambot really, bet she doesn't even watch half of these herself.


Of course not. Doesn't have much of a life other than feverishly doing searchs in FaceTubeGram and pasting them before moving onto the next one.

They're all rabid little fuckers these trumpanzees - still thick as shit though.

----------


## deeks

I remember this. Not the exact one but close enough.

----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo

> Lyin dog tooth pony soldier.


What's your problem with Biden.
Here's what Trump supporter Lindsay Grahame had to say about him.

----------


## panama hat

> "and is the proud recipient of the Breitbart Award for Excellence in Online Journalism from the Americans for Prosperity Foundation in May 2016."





> You have to be real moron to believe any of the horseshit that the gateway pundit pumps out.





> Hillery


 . . . qed . . .

----------


## deeks

> Of course not. Doesn't have much of a life other than feverishly doing searchs in FaceTubeGram and pasting them before moving onto the next one.
> 
> They're all rabid little fuckers these trumpanzees - still thick as shit though.


And this rabid little thick as shit trumpanzee retired at 48yoa owns 4 properties with the partner, has no debt, keeps 100's of 000's of thai baht worth of gold and silver on hand and has 100"s of 000"s of dollars in an Aus bank. H

----------


## Neverna

> And this rabid little thick as shit trumpanzee retired at 48yoa owns 4 properties with the partner, has no debt, keeps 100's of 000's of thai baht worth of gold and silver on hand and has 100"s of 000"s of dollars in an Aus bank. H


 :rofl:

----------


## Saint Willy

> And this rabid little thick as shit trumpanzee retired at 48yoa owns 4 properties with the partner, has no debt, keeps 100's of 000's of thai baht worth of gold and silver on hand and has 100"s of 000"s of dollars in an Aus bank. H


How guache.

----------


## bsnub

If it is true it is only proof that stupid people can get rich too. 

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## panama hat

> And this rabid little thick as shit trumpanzee


Yup . . . yes, you are




> keeps 100's of 000's of thai baht worth of gold and silver on hand and has 100"s of 000"s of dollars in an Aus bank.


You do realise that's  . . . zero.   You have no gold nor silver and no dollars in an Aus bank.

----------


## deeks

> Yup . . . yes, you are
> 
> 
> 
> You do realise that's  . . . zero.   You have no gold nor silver and no dollars in an Aus bank.


A quick pic for ya.

----------


## misskit

> Where's them darn notes? c'mon man.


 Yeah! 

*Side-by-side video exposes Trump as he reads exact same script at multiple press briefings*

If President Donald Trump sounds like hes mindlessly rattling off random facts and figures on a monotone voice while reading another script that sounds like the same script before, theres a reason for that. The scripts have been almost identical on multiple occasions.


The Recount showed a mash-up of several different videos of Trump reading the exact same words about the COVID-19 pandemic and the United States conducting more tests than any other country in the world. 

See the video from The Recount here: Side-by-side video exposes Trump as he reads exact same script at multiple press briefings – Raw Story

----------


## misskit

^^ Damn deeks. If you are in the hinterlands of Thailand alone with that in your possession, you should rethink your situation. That is dangerous.

----------


## deeks

Off-course i titled it in jest, just to annoy a persistently pecking mod that can't take losing an argument and has to resort to slurs on anyone that may have a differing opinion.
Anyway, let's back to it.

----------


## deeks

We don't need no.

----------


## cyrille

_Another_ Prick In The Wall.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## deeks

The MSM say Trump isn't building the wall. "He's only replacing it." Yeah, replacing what could be moved out of way with a wall.

----------


## bsnub

> just to annoy a persistently pecking mod that can't take losing an argument


Where have you ever posted a cohesive argument anywhere on this forum? You spam youtube, breitbart and gatewaypundit. You are the personification of a trumpansee brain-dead clown. 

 I would like to see a link to this "argument".

 ::chitown::

----------


## Cujo

Yeah. 'Closed thread'???? WT fuckin fuck?

Deek’s own political YouTube Thread

----------


## bsnub

Guys deeks is a boontard multi nick. I do not think there is any doubt at this point. He flounced from TC so it is no wonder.

----------


## deeks

Is this why the leftist & Marxist's hate America so much? Because people with a positive attitude to work and merit can make it in America.

----------


## misskit

> The MSM say Trump isn't building the wall. "He's only replacing it." Yeah, replacing what could be moved out of way with a wall.

----------


## misskit

The dribble coming out of this man’s mouth. You can’t make this shit up.

----------


## deeks

OK, Thankyou to Cujo, misskit and Neverna for getting the thread opened up again.

----------


## Cujo



----------


## harrybarracuda

It's good that Republican voters think he's a c u n t too.

----------


## deeks

Henry "dont like Trump"

----------


## misskit



----------


## deeks

> 


"we rely on a credible perquisite" 
If only Stone had deleted his emails, then they could get him for that.
Wasn't that whole investigation supposed to be Russia Russia Russia? and turns out the only Russians they indicted put in a defense, then it magically dropped.

----------


## deeks

> 


Then he-------------

----------


## deeks

Trumpthumping song.

----------


## deeks

We all know that Google owns Youtube, yes. Now I will explain how i find the Youtube vids i post. First think of anything positive about Trump, then search, then go to the filter, then click on "view count" you just try it. an example is this one, "henry laughing trump" you will see only negative vids, then hit the view count button and wollahh.

----------


## deeks

This is the comment that the "press" and anti Trumpers and democrats keep trying to brainwash you that Trump said the white supremacists are very fine people.

----------


## cyrille

Trump - clown and monster

----------


## deeks

> Trump - clown and monster


This only gives an insight to your own insecurities, Are you scared of clowns? Are you scared of not having control of your feelings? Are you scared of someone different to you? Are you scared of an opposing view?
Watch the video, its about feeling weak, not being able to discern an emotion from a thought.

----------


## cyrille

> Watch the video, its about feeling weak, not being able to discern an emotion from a thought.


Oh, I thought it was mostly about Trump being an arsehole.

----------


## deeks

> ^^ Damn deeks. If you are in the hinterlands of Thailand alone with that in your possession, you should rethink your situation. That is dangerous.


Why? no-one knows where i live (from here) no-one in the village knows about it (including the missus) it's just a secret stash that's kept for "just in case" infact i would encourage others to slowly acquire it over time for a "rainy day" situation. Just hide it well. Like even if the house burns down it'll still be there, just have to dig it out.

----------


## deeks



----------


## deeks



----------


## deeks

Proud to be American.

----------


## deeks

No Kneeling back then, I wonder how those guys feel when they see it happening now.

----------


## deeks

God bless the USA.

----------


## Looper

> Is this why the leftist & Marxist's hate America so much? Because people with a positive attitude to work and merit can make it in America.


Interesting construction video deeks.

I guess since they are using north and south form-work that they must be building the wall some small distance inside the great US of A so then they must be effectively ceding a tiny bit of the great US of A to the mexicans.

----------


## deeks

Freedom. The first amendment is freedom of speech in the USA, They can criticize and express their views without fear of incarceration or monetary punity. 
In Thailand you will be jailed for expressing a certain view.
In Australia you will be fined or go to jail for expressing a certain view.
In Europe you will go to jail for a joke, or funny video, that is interperated as hate speech or be banned from entering the country.
In China you will go to a labor camp for speaking out for free speech.
In Hong Kong you will now be abducted and sent to China if you speak against the CCP
In Africa you will suddenly disappear if you challenge the ruling class.
In the Middle East you will be whipped if you are a woman out alone.

And still some want to tear down America, Why? Because it's the only place left on earth that will let you have a different point of view? Or because in America you can express that point of view?

----------


## deeks

> Interesting construction video deeks.
> 
> I guess since they are using north and south form-work that they must be building the wall some small distance inside the great US of A so then they must be effectively ceding a tiny bit of the great US of A to the mexicans.



The land is not ceded, they are keeping the old barriers in place that don't need to be swapped out, the old 8 foot fence stays as an extra barrier and border patrol can patrol on both sides. the useless Normandy barriers are being removed and 
the new 18 or 30 foot high wall goes in place. Its working wherever it goes up, crossings are down substantially in those areas (80-90%) from completion time. Its just too bad he had to find the way to do it himself without congress approval. it might be finished by now.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The land is not ceded, they are keeping the old barriers in place that don't need to be swapped out, the old 8 foot fence stays as an extra barrier and border patrol can patrol on both sides. the useless Normandy barriers are being removed and 
> the new 18 or 30 foot high wall goes in place. Its working wherever it goes up, crossings are down substantially in those areas (80-90%) from completion time. Its just too bad he had to find the way to do it himself without congress approval. it might be finished by now.



When are the Mexicans paying for it again?

 :bananaman:

----------


## deeks

> When are the Mexicans paying for it again?


This is going to be irony of it all when we get to see in the future just how much more the US makes in the USMCA and if the lives ruined by the drugs and jobs smuggled across the border are no longer having a toll the taxpayer. But time will tell.

----------


## deeks

> When are the Mexicans paying for it again?


Just to be sure you can understand. Lets say 2 mexicans cant into the US to work and support their family back home. That means at least one US citizen will be off welfare and have a job and through that job will be able to pay taxes and buy shit in the US, thus contributing to the whole economy of his/her beloved USof A. Try and understand basic economics. Because this means that Mexico is paying for the wall, one way or another, they are paying.

----------


## Cujo

> Its just too bad he had to find the way to do it himself without congress approval. it might be finished by now.


Congress approval for what ?

----------


## misskit

MOST Americans don’t even want that stupid wall built. It is a fairly dead issue now anyway. 

Most Americans continue to oppose U.S. border wall | Pew Research Center

----------


## Saint Willy

> Lets say 2 mexicans cant into the US to work and support their family back home. That means at least one US citizen will be off welfare and have a job


 ::doglol:: 

Simples Economics 101

----------


## panama hat

> 


 :rofl:

----------


## panama hat

> Try and understand basic economics. Because this means that Mexico is paying for the wall, one way or another, they are paying.


Yup, I have an economics degree (damn, second time I've mentioned that in 10 years) and your faux calculations are simply bizarre.  Not only are they simplistic, they are wrong because you are using baby-'logic'.

Mexico is not paying for the wall.  Period.

----------


## bsnub

> That means at least one US citizen will be off welfare and have a job and through that job will be able to pay taxes and buy shit in the US, thus contributing to the whole economy of his/her beloved USof A.


Jeezus H Christ you are an idiot. The Mexicans do not steal the white man's jobs you idiot. They do the work that most Americans are to lazy to do. 




> Mexico is not paying for the wall. Period.


No they really aren't. Not at all.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Freedom. The first amendment is freedom of speech in the USA, They can criticize and express their views without fear of incarceration or monetary punity.
> In Thailand you will be jailed for expressing a certain view.
> In Australia you will be fined or go to jail for expressing a certain view.
> In Europe you will go to jail for a joke, or funny video, that is interperated as hate speech or be banned from entering the country.
> In China you will go to a labor camp for speaking out for free speech.
> In Hong Kong you will now be abducted and sent to China if you speak against the CCP
> In Africa you will suddenly disappear if you challenge the ruling class.
> In the Middle East you will be whipped if you are a woman out alone.


In the US you will be tear-gassed to make way for a Trump photo-op.

----------


## panama hat

> Freedom. The first amendment is freedom of speech in the USA, They can criticize and express their views without fear of incarceration or monetary punity.
> In Thailand you will be jailed for expressing a certain view.
> In Australia you will be fined or go to jail for expressing a certain view.
> In Europe you will go to jail for a joke, or funny video, that is interperated as hate speech or be banned from entering the country.
> In China you will go to a labor camp for speaking out for free speech.
> In Hong Kong you will now be abducted and sent to China if you speak against the CCP
> In Africa you will suddenly disappear if you challenge the ruling class.
> In the Middle East you will be whipped if you are a woman out alone.
> 
> And still some want to tear down America, Why? Because it's the only place left on earth that will let you have a different point of view? Or because in America you can express that point of view?


That's a whole lot of stupid in one little post

----------


## Saint Willy

> they are wrong because you are using baby-'logic'.


Just like Trumpf.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Just to be sure you can understand. Lets say 2 mexicans cant into the US to work and support their family back home. That means at least one US citizen will be off welfare and have a job and through that job will be able to pay taxes and buy shit in the US, thus contributing to the whole economy of his/her beloved USof A. Try and understand basic economics. Because this means that Mexico is paying for the wall, one way or another, they are paying.


But none of those fat flabby American fuckers want to pick fruit and veg, work as cheap labour in construction or the services industries, so prices will shoot up across the board.

Try and understand basic economics.

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## Cujo



----------


## harrybarracuda

I wonder if this record will ever be beaten, even by a two-term Republican President?




> *In 1,267 days, President Trump has
> made 20,055 false or misleading claims*The Fact Checker’s ongoing database of the false or misleading claims made by President Trump since assuming office.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/graph...graphics_pop_b

----------


## panama hat

> I wonder if this record will ever be beaten, even by a two-term Republican President?


By anyone?

What is just as, if not more, frightening is that millions of people like deeks simply don't care and even applaud the tens of thousands of lies

----------


## misskit

^ They say, “That’s just his personality.”

----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo

This is the quintessential

----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo



----------


## deeks

Time for a really good laugh, Don't take things too seriously. :rofl:

----------


## deeks

The close up pic of Slow Joe's script to call Kamala is in this one.

----------


## cyrille

Christ that was 3:44 of utter tedium.

----------


## panama hat

Luckily Trump is a literary genius whether he speaks off-the-cuff or from a teleprompter

----------


## Neverna

> Christ that was 3:44 of utter tedium.


Welcome to Deek's World.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Welcome to Deek's World.


My take-away from this thread is that a drunken Aussie spambot supports Trump.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯

----------


## deeks

And another win for Trump. and peace

----------


## Cujo

Trump's taking credit for that?  :rofl:

----------


## Cujo

> My take-away from this thread is that a retarded drunken Aussie spambot supports Trump.
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


FTFY.

----------


## deeks

Here they are trying to control what people think.

----------


## cyrille

Trump Is Crazy, Not Stupid...

----------


## bsnub

> Here they are trying to control what people think.


Well you stepped in it with this one. That script that they are reading is from Sinclair broadcast group. A right wing media company that forces local news stations to read from a script. 




You gullible moron. It was your intent to try to paint the liberal media in this light but in fact it is the other way around. 


 :smiley laughing: 

*Video Reveals Power Of Sinclair, As Local News Anchors Recite Script In Unison*

Video Reveals Power Of Sinclair, As Local News Anchors Recite Script In Unison : The Two-Way : NPR

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Well you stepped in it with this one.


Not really. The whole thread is mostly a feeb posting shitty youtube videos.

 ::chitown::

----------


## bsnub

> The whole thread is mostly a feeb posting shitty youtube videos.


Not going to argue that point.

----------


## deeks

And conservatives don't attack you if you have a different point of view.

----------


## bsnub

Just like boon mee used to do. Just keep inundating the thread with more and more trash even though you just got humiliated and exposed as a buffoon.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## deeks

> How bout we have a bet on it?


C'mon man.           This could be a good bet. If i lose the mods can ban me from posting for 30 days, and visa versa.

----------


## misskit

^^ And, just like BM running from thread to thread posting the same thing.

----------


## panama hat

> Just like boon mee used to do. Just keep inundating the thread with more and more trash even though you just got humiliated and exposed as a buffoon.


Yup, eerily similar.

----------


## deeks

> 



The sinclair media collage is about a year old, i know it is sinclair media group. this is about the best video out to show how the mockingbird media operates, im not a sheep that believes everything the media reports, they major outlets are all owned by 6 corporations, and as to being gullible, well that depends on if you know about what i just stated or not.

Now i replied to your "recent post" so lets see if you have the balls to have a bet or not. I'll be waiting for your reply. ::chitown::

----------


## deeks

Dumb Trump supporters.

----------


## bsnub

> im not a sheep


 :smiley laughing: 




> It's on, Snubbles and Deekhead. pusso a pusso. Who's your money on?


You oval faced lard ass shut the fuck up

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## deeks

Well as advised to, i'm posting this video in the "Deek's own political YOUTUBE thread" aptly renamed by one of the mods some time ago.

Here is the poll that a prominent lefty media socialite posted on his twatter acc in AUS "Who do you think will win the US election" results  WALLAHH  Trump75% Biden25%.  and i know it was spammed by trump supporters, But it's worth a laugh.

----------


## harrybarracuda

You're quite the little straw clutcher aren't you?

----------


## deeks

Kinda beats slick willy's encounters.

----------


## harrybarracuda

* Paid to sleep with.

----------


## deeks

> * Paid to sleep with.


LMFAO you don't see how ironic that comment is living here. :smiley laughing:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> LMFAO you don't see how ironic that comment is living here.


Where is "there" Booners?

----------


## Looper

> "Who do you think will win the US election" results WALLAHH Trump75% Biden25%. and i know it was spammed by trump supporters, But it's worth a laugh.


Funny one deeks!

----------


## deeks

And my point is, This is what happened last time. History will repeat if  the media keeps the same rhetoric going about "TRUMP BAD" and don't  pull their finger out of their asses and stop being so bias, Just be  neutral and stop the hostility towards the guy.

----------


## deeks

> 


There are some dummies out there. Here is something from a few days ago from "educated" people.

----------


## deeks

> Where is "there" Booners?


might be worth reading up on for you Harry.
Unconscious Bias | diversity.ucsf.edu

With another example for you to ponder on.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> might be worth reading up on for you Harry.


Perhaps you're getting yourselves all confused Booners, you usually do.

Your words:




> LMFAO you don't see how ironic that comment is living here.


I asked you where "here" is.

Now take your time. Ask yourself slowly: "Where am I?".

And think about the answer carefully, use signposts and maps if you need help.

----------


## deeks

> Perhaps you're getting yourselves all confused Booners, you usually do.
> 
> Your words:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you where "here" is.
> 
> Now take your time. Ask yourself slowly: "Where am I?".
> ...


Dunno, Iowa me's think  :yerman: 




OK you caught me, I'm really Joe Biden, no malarky ok. C'mon man, don't be a dog faced pony soldier, or I'll have to take you out the back behind the jym and Me and cornpop will sniff your hair, then if you don't stop the malarky i'll get the kids to rub their hands up ya legs, I like kids.

----------


## misskit



----------


## misskit



----------


## deeks

> 


Forgot or pissed off about something?

----------


## misskit

Morning Joe Claps Back at ‘Confused Joe Biden’ Attack with Montage of Trump Wandering Off Like Stray Cow

----------


## deeks

> 


Haa haa i remember that, 59 tomahawks from memory, on Russians.

----------


## deeks

> Morning Joe Claps Back at ‘Confused Joe Biden’ Attack with Montage of Trump Wandering Off Like Stray Cow


You can take the girl out of the bar but you can't take the bar ___ __ __ ____.
That's just him, like being on jobs sites, wondering around, or beauty pageants just wondering around. The guy hasn't changed god love him. Thanks misskit, these are good :goldcup:

----------


## deeks

> Dunno, Iowa me's think 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK you caught me, I'm really Joe Biden, no malarky ok. C'mon man, don't be a dog faced pony soldier, or I'll have to take you out the back behind the jym and Me and cornpop will sniff your hair, then if you don't stop the malarky i'll get the kids to rub their hands up ya legs, I like kids.



No comeback? it's been over an hour, no malarky bout dat.

----------


## misskit

A demented old fool, Trump is. Amazing he (or any Trump supporter) points a finger at Biden and says Biden has cognitive decline.

----------


## panama hat

> Morning Joe Claps Back at ‘Confused Joe Biden’ Attack with Montage of Trump Wandering Off Like Stray Cow


Priceless

----------


## deeks

> Priceless


You just reposted misskit at least look back 3 posts ^^^ where i replied.

----------


## deeks

^ LOL i can just immagine you being all excited to post and then,

----------


## panama hat

> You just reposted misskit at least look back 3 posts ^^^ where i replied.


Priceless

----------


## Saint Willy

> Morning Joe Claps Back at ‘Confused Joe Biden’ Attack with Montage of Trump Wandering Off Like Stray Cow



Priceless.

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo



----------


## panama hat

> 


 :Smile: . He should have done it that way - much better for him

----------


## aging one

I think Pragmatic will like this one.

----------


## Cujo

:rofl:  That's great.

----------


## deeks

^^ That is funny, more of them please.

----------


## Cujo

^ Yeah but what's funny about it? It's silly, ridiculous and just your homoerotic fantasy.
What's to laugh about? Where's the humour?
Trumptards don't really do humour do they.

Deleted???

----------


## deeks

> I think Pragmatic will like this one.



3rd Attempt to give a wholehearted shoutout and a funny parody youtube video reply. Get a laugh out of this one.

----------


## Cujo

This isn't meant to be funny. It's as real as it gets.

----------


## deeks

Can't even post YOUTUBE videos on my own thread now, LOL. By the way the thread name was changed to this name by the mods.

----------


## bsnub

> Can't even post YOUTUBE videos on my own thread now, LOL.


You can not post fake news bullshit on this forum you idiot. Qanon and other fake propaganda will be deleted. 

Wake up and stop being a trumpanzee lemming.

----------


## deeks

> You can not post fake news bullshit on this forum you idiot. Qanon and other fake propaganda will be deleted. 
> 
> Wake up and stop being a trumpanzee lemming.


Im talking about funny parrody YOUTUBE TRUMP videos, The two before the Darth Trump one got deleted. Catch up.

----------


## deeks

> I think Pragmatic will like this one.


Just for snubble wubbles to see what i was replying to.

----------


## Cujo

> Im talking about funny parrody YOUTUBE TRUMP videos, The two before the Darth Trump one got deleted. Catch up.


Yes but the videos you're posting aren't in the least FUNNY. To be funny means HUMOUR. And trumptards don't do that. Why? Because have you ever seen Trump make a joke or say something humorous other than what he thought was funny insulting other people? 
Answer. NO?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> You can not post fake news bullshit on this forum you idiot. Qanon and other fake propaganda will be deleted. 
> 
> Wake up and stop being a trumpanzee lemming.


Of course he can, this is Speakers, he can post what he likes and we can rip the piss because he's such a dumbarse.

 :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

> Im talking about funny parrody YOUTUBE TRUMP videos, The two before the Darth Trump one got deleted. Catch up.


Because they're not in the LEAST funny.
The one I was replying to seemed to be some kind of idealised trump homoerotic fantasy.

----------


## bsnub

> Just for snubble wubbles


This is boon tard.

----------


## Cujo



----------


## bsnub

Let him back. Stupid is stupid does.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> This is boon tard.


Of course it is. He takes being thick as shit to unimaginable levels.

----------


## bsnub

> Of course it is. He takes being thick as shit to unimaginable levels.


He is desperate an lonely over on TC so maybe we can let him back her so we can poke him like the circus freak he is.  :Smile:

----------


## deeks

> 


Just be a little weary about trusting this (Lincoln Project) lot. I cant remember exactly, but i think at least one of them is involved in Ukraine or Russia too.

----------


## Cujo

> He is desperate an lonely over on TC so maybe we can let him back her so we can poke him like the circus freak he is.


Agree but if he's back as deeks why not just poke deeks?

----------


## misskit

> I cant remember exactly, but i think at least one of them is involved in Ukraine or Russia too.


Link?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Just be a little weary about trusting this (Lincoln Project) lot. I cant remember exactly, but i think at least one of them is involved in Ukraine or Russia too.


Wishful Thinking. They are all good diehard Republicans who don't want to be associated with the bald orange cunto.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Agree but if he's back as deeks why not just poke deeks?


Does it matter if you call him Booners or Deeks?

It's still the same dumb trumpanzee (who was actually crying into his Chang when Baldy beat Cruz).

----------


## Cujo

> I cant remember exactly, but i think .


 So no fucking clue so shut the fuck up then.

----------


## Cujo

> Does it matter if you call him Booners or Deeks?
> 
> It's still the same dumb trumpanzee (who was actually crying into his Chang when Baldy beat Cruz).


When Obama won he sulked for about 2 years. Seriously. Just went away.

----------


## deeks

> Link?


Lincoln Project founders have ties to Russia, tax troubles: docs

----------


## deeks

> Does it matter if you call him Booners or Deeks?
> 
> It's still the same dumb trumpanzee (who was actually crying into his Chang when Baldy beat Cruz).


Hazmat, I have absolutely no idea what you are talking about, I was curious tho as to why you were calling me booners, i thought it was slang for a baby boomer.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Lincoln Project founders have ties to Russia, tax troubles: docs


Oh fuck off with your Murdoch bullshit.

 :rofl:

----------


## deeks

> Oh fuck off with your Murdoch bullshit.


John Douglas Weaver. just scroll down. Bloody russians are at it again.LOL.

https://efile.fara.gov/docs/6677-Exh...20190510-1.pdf

----------


## deeks

"The wall just got ten feet higher"
Enjoy, have a laugh at the orange man bad, it's satire.and how is ya 401k doin by the way(if you've been living here for a few years).

----------


## Cujo

> "The wall just got ten feet higher"
> Enjoy, have a laugh


You say 'enjoy having a laugh' BUT IT'S NOT IN THE LEAST FUNNY !!!! It's just silly.
What exactly is the matter with you tards?

----------


## Cujo



----------


## panama hat

^ We all have our political bias but I cannot see how anyone would want to have that idiot in charge of their country - BoJo doesn't even come close and he is the next in line to Trump in terms of idiocy

----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo



----------


## deeks

> 


Glad to see ya back Cujo, Keep em coming. At least we can have laugh together, Just a pitty Biden wont come out of the basement for an interview.

Clammed up: Trump takes 700% more questions than Biden in one month

----------


## misskit

Trump answering COVID questions.

----------


## misskit



----------


## misskit

Deeks, look at the top of the page over the Smoochi ad. There is a My Replies button. Hit that and you can see where your posts are.

----------


## deeks

> 


Ok misskit my bad.
Here is the post i thought was deleted.

I love women too. they are the best thing ever planted on the earth, But some of them are just ugly, Don't believe me? go to a SJW rally. They can get cranky over little things like tooting the horn of the car when the wife is opening the gate, and i just laugh then she tells me to fuck off. But if anyone hurt her i will go to a Thai jail. The part of the video i agree with most is the look of some of those boob jobs, I reckon more like a coconut cut in half and stuck on the chest, Give me a natural boob small or medium or large over that any day.

----------


## deeks

> Deeks, look at the top of the page over the Smoochi ad. There is a My Replies button. Hit that and you can see where your posts are.


Yeah not there, Just disappeared, No probs. Thanks for the advice.

----------


## AntRobertson

> I love women too. they are the best thing ever planted on the earth, But some of them are just ugly, Don't believe me? go to a SJW rally. They can get cranky over little things like tooting the horn of the car when the wife is opening the gate, and i just laugh then she tells me to fuck off. But if anyone hurt her i will go to a Thai jail. The part of the video i agree with most is the look of some of those boob jobs, I reckon more like a coconut cut in half and stuck on the chest, Give me a natural boob small or medium or large over that any day.


Willing to bet that in addition to being old and clearly mentally unappealing you are also quite fugly and out of shape.  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Willing to bet that in addition to being old and clearly mentally unappealing you are also quite fugly and out of shape.


You have to remember he gets his views on women from the bald orange cunto. He worships him.

----------


## harrybarracuda

But this is more like him now.

----------


## harrybarracuda

This should be a good watch. I'll be sure to post a link when it appears online.

----------


## misskit

^ Trump Had Me Arrested for Asking Why He Cut Off a 92-Year-Old Woman’s Water

Despite Donald Trump’s attempts to quash You’ve Been Trumped Too, my film will finally be available to all Americans this week after a four-year legal battle. “There could hardly be a more urgent or relevant film than this,” wrote one of Britain’s leading reviewers, astonished by the revelations in the documentary. At long last Americans can finally decide for themselves.

The muzzling of You’ve Been Trumped Too is a warning that the free speech we take for granted, especially in the United States, is always vulnerable to suppression by the rich and powerful. Though You’ve Been Trumped Too was completely cleared by libel lawyers on both sides of the Atlantic, just the threat of court action by the Trump Organization put a chill through distributors, publicists, and media organizations that are normally champions of free speech.

MORE Trump Had Me Arrested for Asking Why He Cut Off a 92-Year-Old Woman’s Water

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ Trump Had Me Arrested for Asking Why He Cut Off a 92-Year-Old Woman’s Water


That's the sort of filthy scum he is.

----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo

Holy shit. Sorry Deeks.
Your god has fallen.

----------


## Cujo

Fox News Is Right: Any Idiot Can Read Off a Teleprompter | The Daily Show - YouTube

----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo



----------


## Backspin

Where did deeks the trumptard go ?

----------


## bsnub

> Where did deeks the trumptard go ?


He has a new name it is tommyB.

----------


## Backspin

> He has a new name it is tommyB.


Why ? What sort of a fucking idiot is this

----------


## bsnub

> Why ? What sort of a fucking idiot is this


They support the orange moron you clown. Do you need any more explanation?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> They support the orange moron you clown. Do you need any more explanation?


You need to explain it as you would to a 4 year old.

----------


## misskit



----------


## deeks

> Most of us on this forum would think you mean Donald J. Trump when you write this. Too bad he actually is President.


HHHHAAAA HHHHAAAAA, My speaking style has changed too from 1980, 1987,1990, 1991, ---------------------- up to 40 fucking years ago.                Are you in denial about Biden or can't you see it?  He is f'ing gone man, I mean C'mon man.

----------


## deeks

"We gotta smile a little bit, rite".    Made me laugh me ass off.

----------


## deeks

Just wanted to add this one to get a smile out of cujo.

----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo



----------


## misskit

What really happened at Walter Reed

https://twitter.com/ProjectLincoln/status/1301525393829056513

----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo

The greatest president ever.

----------


## Cujo

For snivvels benefit I might mention that some of these videos are duplicate posted elsewhere for the general TD population. They are posted here for deeks edification as I generally assume he's the only one regularly viewing this thread. Also his pro trump bs needs some balance.

----------


## deeks

Well it appears that i was wrong, Biden supporters turn out in the thousands and cheerfully show support.

Biden Pittsburgh Rally - Crowds show up , Joe & Trump supporters speak out, Hazelwood protest - YouTube

Trump rally was a no-show

----------


## deeks

Have some fun and a laugh. Life is too short.

----------


## deeks

Trump will never be president!

----------


## aging one

Such a speaker.

----------


## deeks

Fond memories, turn that frown upside down.

----------


## Cujo

> Fond memories, turn that frown upside down.


Got nothing newer. That's been hashed to death. Boring old news.

----------


## Cujo

> Have some fun and a laugh. Life is too short.


The things you deekheads think are funny are just stupid.

Check this out.

Hillarious.

----------


## Cujo

> Such a speaker.


Jesus and they try and say Biden is incoherent.

----------


## Cujo

You tell me deek

----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo

one of their better ones

----------


## Cujo



----------


## deeks

This is funny cujy

----------


## Cujo

Yeah see it's not. Well maybe in a roll your eyes FFS what is wrong with these idiots kind of way.
Did you watch mine?

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo



----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## Cujo



----------


## panama hat

^ Unfortunately the intelligent Trump followers who become ex-followers are few and far between . . .

----------


## peaches

> ^ Unfortunately the intelligent Trump followers who become ex-followers are few and far between . . .



Depressing ain’t it.

----------


## deeks

Look at all the them racists.

----------


## deeks

This is sick, and i bet the sexpats in the south are the first to pay to watch it.

----------


## helge

> Depressing ain’t it.


Here you are :

----------


## deeks

> Here you are :


HHAAA HHAAA, yeah right. :rofl: 

This was last week.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> This is sick, and i bet the sexpats in the south are the first to pay to watch it.


It's funny, the bible belt trumpanzee Qanon wankers are squealing like little piggies about this without ever having seen it, yet they are top in the US for porn searches and they have little "beauty pageants" for overmade up young kids dressed as tarts.

They're too stupid to see the irony.

----------


## helge

Bit long, but I might have a look
(The sofa crawled on my back this afternoon and I watched Formula One with eyes closed, so I am well rested )

Let's see if the.............president has something new

----------


## helge

Ok
Did almost 20 min......for you

'Would take 3-4 years to have a vaccine under any other president'
'Biden is a marxist'

and so on and on and on

Deeks deeks deeks

You are trolling me ........ :Smile:

----------


## deeks

> Ok
> Did almost 20 min......for you
> 
> 'Would take 3-4 years to have a vaccine under any other president'
> 'Biden is a marxist'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And did you feel the enthusiasm too? Did you feel like maybe I'll go to a  Trump rally to feel happy about America? I wasn't trolling, just  pointing out that 1 bloke that posted a video (who i have never heard of  or seen before) in Pennsylvania had no impact on the rally Trump had in  the same place.

----------


## helge

> wasn't trolling, just pointing out that 1 bloke that posted a video (who i have never heard of or seen before) in Pennsylvania had no impact on the rally Trump had in the same place.


Never seen it before myself

Posted it to spread some optimisme among our fellow posters on the demo side  :Smile:

----------


## deeks

> Ok
> Did almost 20 min......for you
> 
> 'Would take 3-4 years to have a vaccine under any other president'
> 'Biden is a marxist'
> 
> and so on and on and on
> 
> Deeks deeks deeks
> ...


Tell me helge, the truth, how does he stand up to a Biden rally? Have you ever seen him out & about? Would Biden supporters do this?

----------


## helge

> Have you ever seen him out & about?


I haven't seen much of Biden, no



> Tell me helge, the truth, how does he stand up to a Biden rally?


Don't know, haven't seen one and you don't want guesses



> Would Biden supporters do this?


Hard to say for me. Have I seen any ?

I don't know a lot about Biden except, that he is not for me.

----------


## deeks

This is the up and coming republican party priority, STOP TALKING, get out and do it. She has a plan to reopen the port and manufacturing in Baltimore. Get people back to work in the inner cities, off welfare, own your own home, bring law and order back, send your kids to better schools, open a small business, pay less tax, take care of your community together.

----------


## bsnub

> She has a plan to reopen the port and manufacturing in Baltimore.


That is odd because the port never closed. You really need to pull your head out of your ass buying all this empty-headed nonsense. It is all right wing phony baloney propaganda.

*Port of Baltimore Sees Large Cargo Increases in July*

----------


## misskit

It that woman running for president? What thread is this again?

----------


## helge

Yes, it looks disgraceful in Baltimore

Do you think that a slogan like : 'Move your kids to better schools' impresses me ?

----------


## deeks

An 84 year old women hit a black man in his 30's with her face.

Black Man Goes on Anti-Trump Rampage in CA, Punches Several Women, Including an 84-Year-Old - American Greatness

----------


## Backspin

What is the point of this partisan shit taking ?

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## deeks

This was outside Bidens town hall yesterday.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Stoopid fucking trumpanzees went to the wrong town hall.

Christ on a bike they're fucking thick.

 :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

"I got the lazy, jingoistic rantings of a malignant narcissist".

And that's a Republican.

 :rofl:

----------


## deeks

> Stoopid fucking trumpanzees went to the wrong town hall.
> 
> Christ on a bike they're fucking thick.



Yeah i forgot, it was the Harris/Biden town hall. :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Yeah i forgot, it was the Harris/Biden town hall.


Yeah, we've already established that you're as thick as shit.

 :bananaman:

----------


## deeks

> Yeah, we've already established that you're as thick as shit.


Just understand "H" that i do enjoy these sessions and feel it my duty to pass on my wealth of experience to the underachievers that promulgate the forum from time to time, ie snubby wubbles. I will inform them and you by chance, That the saying is "as thick as a brick" or as in Aus "as thick as a brick shithouse" hence the shortened expression. Love from Deeks. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Just understand "H" that i do enjoy these sessions and feel it my duty to pass on my wealth of experience to the underachievers that promulgate the forum from time to time, ie snubby wubbles. I will inform them and you by chance, That the saying is "as thick as a brick" or as in Aus "as thick as a brick shithouse" hence the shortened expression. Love from Deeks.


"Wealth of experience".

That's a cracker.

----------


## misskit

^ I’d say so, as a cracker.

----------


## deeks

> ^ I’d say so, as a cracker.


You don't understand what "H" meant by cracker do you?

----------


## misskit

Yes, I do.

----------


## deeks

> Yes, I do.


Look over at the deeks political youtube thread to understand why you don't know what he meant by "that's a cracker".
Got to laugh at you though calling yaself a "cracker" "you white honky mofo" watch some old Gene Wilder movies with Richard Pryor.
See No Evil, Hear No Evil (1989) - IMDb

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Look over at the deeks political youtube thread to understand why you don't know what he meant by "that's a cracker".
> Got to laugh at you though calling yaself a "cracker" "you white honky mofo" watch some old Gene Wilder movies with Richard Pryor.
> See No Evil, Hear No Evil (1989) - IMDb


Yeah, that's not what I meant. You're an imbecile.

----------


## panama hat

> Stoopid fucking trumpanzees went to the wrong town hall.
> 
> Christ on a bike they're fucking thick.


But they're proud of it - just look at deeks

----------


## deeks

^ she said she saw the Trump supporters, But c'mon man just look at that crowd waiting to see Biden LOL.

----------


## misskit

^ Don’t you realize there is a pandemic and reasonable people wouldn’t attend a rally that can’t be socially distanced? That Biden’s rallies are limited by design?

Trump bringing hundreds of people indoors without masks or social distancing are likely to be super spreader COVID events. Just watch Las Vegas numbers go back up. Maybe it is his plan to kill off his voters before Election Day.

----------


## panama hat

> ^ Don’t you realize there is a pandemic and reasonable people wouldn’t attend a rally that can’t be socially distanced? That Biden’s rallies are limited by design?


No, he doesn't . . . but then he's pretending to be Australian so his balance of what is right and what isn't is . . . well, retarded

----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo

An excellent speech by Mattis. Even MORE relevant today.

Ignore the title.




Reasonable people everywhere are mortified.

----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo

Pay attention deeks.

----------


## deeks

Stumbled across this just now, WOW.

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## panama hat

> Stumbled across this just now, WOW.







Wow

----------


## misskit



----------


## harrybarracuda

They are dumb as fucking rocks aren't they.

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## cyrille

"Trump supporter short circuits..."

Kind of a shame that's a lie too, eh?  :Very Happy: 

It undermines the point somewhat.

----------


## cyrille

^^And in your video, harry, one of those 'dumb as rocks' people says that wearing a mask is ineffective at deterring the spread of COVID 19.

Doesn't that seem...strangely familiar? 

 :Scratchchin:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^^And in your video, harry, one of those 'dumb as rocks' people says that wearing a mask is ineffective at deterring the spread of COVID 19.
> 
> Doesn't that seem...strangely familiar?


Go and wash your hands cyrille, it might jog your memory.

----------


## deeks

Sydney Powell. 3rd brief,to the court is a very interesting read.
https://static1.squarespace.com/stat...+Dismissal.pdf

----------


## deeks

^ for those that can't read.

----------


## deeks

Trump is Hitler. :Smile:

----------


## deeks

Dems are funny,

----------


## panama hat

Nice

----------


## deeks



----------


## panama hat

Equally nice

----------


## deeks

^ it was this one.

----------


## deeks

C'mon man "I'm the guy".

----------


## deeks

The left can't meme.

----------


## deeks

I love this guy, cracks me up every time.

----------


## Cujo

> The left can't meme.


Fake news you deekhead.  look at PHs post above. 
just goes to show you don't look at anything that doesn't support your preconceived notions.

----------


## deeks

^ its a meme Cujy, Hence the title, The left can't meme.

----------


## deeks

Is this fake news too Cujy?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ its a meme Cujy, Hence the title, The left can't meme.


It's fake deeky baby, all the right post is fake bullshit.

----------


## fishlocker

> Do you realize the utter hypocrisy? You are going to get systematically decimated here.


This from snubbs?

----------


## deeks

Not only can't the left meme, they can't have a laugh at themselves. This is old but it's hilarious.

----------


## panama hat

Fake news from a fake Aussie-wannabe . . . anyone surprised?


Let's try again because deeks doesn't care about veracity and is proud of the 'right's' meme quality

----------


## aging one

Its this simple.

----------


## Cujo

> ^ its a meme Cujy, Hence the title, The left can't meme.


'The left can't meme' what does that even mean? if that's a meme it's from the right.
Watch this you fucking moron.


Trump supporter short circuits after reporter proves that he got fooled by a doctored Biden video

----------


## bsnub

> Watch this you fucking moron.


The buffoon is beyond redemption and has a sub 100 IQ so why do you bother? He is too stupid to see his own stupidity as he suffers from Dunning-Kruger.

----------


## deeks

> 'The left can't meme' what does that even mean? if that's a meme it's from the right.
> Watch this you fucking moron.


Urban Dictionary: The Left can&apos;t Meme

----------


## Cujo

> Urban Dictionary: The Left can&apos;t Meme


Watch the video did you?

----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo



----------


## deeks

> 


Cujy, i did not see ONE, document in that video, For all I know its some basement dweller putting up anti Trump Youtube video.
And WOLLAHH,it is some guys in the basement. (after a 20 second search and a 6 minute read).
MeidasTouch: Three brothers are behind a series of viral videos trolling Trump

----------


## misskit

> WOLLAHH


  ::doglol:: 

Rich a poster of basement dweller “news” and videos would call someone out for posting basement dweller videos.

----------


## deeks

He gets it,

----------


## deeks

God Bless America.

----------


## deeks

^ Biggest Hughest takeaway is in the last minute.> If you hear someone say "no you can't do it" just tell them in your mind "fuck you, you're an asshole, what do you know".

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ Biggest Hughest takeaway is in the last minute.> If you hear someone say "no you can't do it" just tell them in your mind "fuck you, you're an asshole, what do you know".


Oh, was he talking about tax fraud or sexual assault?

----------


## deeks

> Oh, was he talking about tax fraud or sexual assault?


H, see how you can't think of anything positive! It is always negative with you guy's. 

My old man explained this to me many years ago, Its like a positive charge on a battery young deeks, It fires up everything, the negative has nothing to offer, no spark, nothing, people don't like being around negative people.

----------


## misskit

Arnold not always positive. The man loathes Trump.

----------


## deeks

> Arnold not always positive. The man loathes Trump.


Missy Missy Missy, You missed it didn't ya, You can't even give one positive expression for a man that despises Trump, the cu-doss it deserved, because I like what he said. I like Arnie, I don't agree with him about Trump, But if he say's something inspirational i think he should be credited for it.
Get out of your everything is bad attitude and try to live and enjoy life, Because life is worth it, it's fun.

----------


## deeks

This is a classic of how to perform in a deposition, Take it to heart and remember. The first 15 minutes are the best. Just "remember" it's about a case from 16 years before the depo.

----------


## panama hat

Our little faux-Australian getting all red white and blue again?

----------


## deeks

^you keep posting the same video over and over again. Yes i watched it ok. post something new for our followers, or is there something about the rugged appearance of the the two men being interviewed that you have an attraction to?.

----------


## deeks

Give some of the flag burners a reason to stay at home in the basement. A little champion. A patriot. God Bless Her & America.

----------


## panama hat

Great video

----------


## deeks

> Give some of the flag burners a reason to stay at home in the basement. A little champion. A patriot. God Bless Her & America.


Thai? Judging by the surname.

----------


## panama hat

Go to 1:32 - excellent

----------


## harrybarracuda

> H, see how you can't think of anything positive! It is always negative with you guy's. 
> 
> My old man explained this to me many years ago, Its like a positive charge on a battery young deeks, It fires up everything, the negative has nothing to offer, no spark, nothing, people don't like being around negative people.



I take it your old man wasn't an electrician then. 

 :rofl:

----------


## deeks

> I take it your old man wasn't an electrician then.


No, he was an aircraft engine fitter.

----------


## deeks

IF YOU WANT FEEL GOOD INSIDE, just look up 4 posts. ^^^^.

----------


## panama hat

> No, he was an aircraft engine fitter.


So, lacking basic knowledge is genetic?

----------


## panama hat

And try 0:43





> IF YOU WANT FEEL GOOD INSIDE, just look up 4 posts. ^^^^.


Why?  You're the seppo, not Harry.

----------


## panama hat

Not a youtube vid but I bet he'd like to make a movie with her

----------


## Cujo

looks like she's giving a sneaky handjob there.

----------


## panama hat

> looks like she's giving a sneaky handjob there.


 . . . and he's loving it . . . especially while his dweeb son in law watches on

----------


## Cujo

Check it out Deekhead

----------


## Cujo



----------


## panama hat

^ So utterly cringeworthy

----------


## Cujo

Tell me what you think about this deeks?

----------


## Cujo

It seems Deeks, boon me et al are waiting for their talking points.

----------


## Cujo

A little tune for you deeks.

----------


## Cujo

Hey deeks. I DARE you to watch this from start to finish.

----------


## deeks

This is why they hate him, this is why the establishment are doing all they can to stop him, this is why the corporate media lie about him, this is why the deep state tried to destroy him. This is why. The guy told us all from the start, give the power back to the American people.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> This is why they hate him, this is why the establishment are doing all they can to stop him, this is why the corporate media lie about him, this is why the deep state tried to destroy him. This is why. The guy told us all from the start, give the power back to the American people.


I think deeks has gone full retard.

----------


## panama hat

> I think deeks has gone full retard.


Has been for quite a while

----------


## deeks

Asian Racists turn out for Trump.

----------


## deeks

Have pride in America.

----------


## panama hat

Click on 0:38 - excellent

----------


## panama hat

> looks like she's giving a sneaky handjob there.






Quite disgusting but great viewing for the inbred crowd - - - - hi deeks  :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

You need to watch this deeks.

----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo



----------


## panama hat

deeks can relate to the orange afterbirth

----------


## Cujo

Deeks has gone full retard.

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## Looper

:party43:

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## deeks

Another fantastic "protest" This guy is as strong as an OX. Just drop the hate, and see why the people love him. "4 MORE YEARS" "WE LOVE YOU" "USA" . God bless you America, thankyou for giving us hope around the world.

----------


## lom

> God bless you America, thankyou for giving us hope around the world.


A hope that he drops dead.

----------


## deeks

Im thinking about posting the next rally live for yall to watch. and getsome enjoyment in ya lives :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> Im thinking about posting the next rally live for yall to watch. and getsome enjoyment in ya lives


I'm thinking that you grossly overestimate the effect and reach of your posts.

 :Smile:

----------


## deeks

> I'm thinking that you grossly overestimate the effect and reach of your posts.


You just keep posting away antsy on my threads, at this rate i will catch up to you in 1 year what your reply's are in 10 years. :Die Thread:

----------


## AntRobertson

_Q.E.D._

----------


## panama hat

> Im thinking about posting the next rally live for yall to watch. and getsome enjoyment in ya lives


(still pretending to be an Aussie?)

----------


## panama hat

He is a genius

----------


## raycarey



----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

Friend of mine posted this om FB,

----------


## panama hat

:Smile:

----------


## deeks

This guy get's it.

----------


## deeks

He only got 4 million views in 2 weeks, 387k likes and 22k dislikes and 90k comments. He gets it.

----------


## harrybarracuda

It's amazing how many staunch, educated Republicans are turning against baldy orange cunto. No wonder he likes the poorly educated trumpanzees. They're all he's got (and even the wives are probably going to vote Biden).

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## deeks

This is a recording of the computer shop owners phone call with the press, This stuff is all out there but just not on Twitter, Facebook, or MSM.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> This is a recording of the computer shop owners phone call with the press, This stuff is all out there but just not on Twitter, Facebook, or MSM.


I reckon the NYP have a "Hitler Diaries" on their hands and people inside the organisation already know it.




> The Daily Beast spoke with the man, John Paul Mac Isaac, who allegedly handed over the hard drive to former Mayor Rudy Giuliani's lawyer, Robert Costello. The Daily Beast reports that Mac Isaac changed his story repeatedly throughout the conversation, and elliptically referred to Giuliani as his "lifeguard."

----------


## deeks

Here is the interview with the computer repair shop owner, it is voice not video.

----------


## deeks

Harry just posted 3 vids,
1 - Lincoln project, 141336 views,
2 - Republican voters against Trump, 2814 views,
3 - Now this news, 890695 views,
All above sponsored by, guess who? 
I posted a video from a weight lifters youtube channel (Bedros Keuilian) that has 4 million vews.
Result is 4:1 in my favour

----------


## S Landreth

Pick it the fvck up deeks.

The Love - Black Eyed Peas and Jennifer Hudson

----------


## deeks

> Quote Originally Posted by deeks View Post
> This is a recording of the computer shop owners phone call with the press, This stuff is all out there but just not on Twitter, Facebook, or MSM.
> I reckon the NYP have a "Hitler Diaries" on their hands and people inside the organisation already know it.
> 
> The Daily Beast spoke with the man, John Paul Mac Isaac, who allegedly handed over the hard drive to former Mayor Rudy Giuliani's lawyer, Robert Costello. The Daily Beast reports that Mac Isaac changed his story repeatedly throughout the conversation, and elliptically referred to Giuliani as his "lifeguard."


This is a direct recording. listen for yourself. they have part 2 also. And why the fuck did the mods move it over to this thread when it belongs in the Hunter thread.

----------


## deeks

Is this what they are on about?
List Of All US Politicians Charged/Convicted of Sex Crimes Against minors - USAREALLY.COM

----------


## deeks

this is interesting too,

----------


## deeks

Found this interesting,
https://qanon.pub/data/media/1cb04d7...59e02a535a.jpg

----------


## deeks

Farking hell 2 posts, someone tell me it not true.
https://qanon.pub/data/media/a4ae5fe...d4ff162c25.jpg

----------


## harrybarracuda

> This is a direct recording. listen for yourself. they have part 2 also. And why the fuck did the mods move it over to this thread when it belongs in the Hunter thread.



Because it belongs with the rest of the drivel you post?

----------


## harrybarracuda

Does it surprise you that people of similar backgrounds get married then?

----------


## panama hat

Excellent

----------


## panama hat

Brilliant

----------


## deeks

> Because it belongs with the rest of the drivel you post?


so tell me, a guy that has made his money,is at the age of retirement,is respected and loved by many, decides to run for president, says he wants to drain the swamp.
then the swamp say's he is a russian agent and youll belive it.
but,
the guy that has been in politics for 47 years, made his fortune in politics,got his family millions in government deals, is all of a sudden being smeared by the russians?

----------


## panama hat

Really quite good

----------


## deeks

^ americans are the most giving people on the planet, they give more donations to ngo's and humanitarian organizations than any other country in the whole world, the us government, from tax payer money, gives more to help other countries than other country in whole world.
the american people have cut the co2 gasses released from power plants more than any country in the whole world.(without mandates)
the american people, given the choice, will find cheaper power,fuel,transport,disposal methods.
Why do so many people want to come to america?>>>>>>>>>>freedom.(a lot want a free ride too)
america is coming back, stronger than ever, cut the red tape and let the american dream flow again.
we all want a safer greener planet, just leave us alone on our own property, we can put up a solar panel without all your regulations and fees.
God Bless America.

----------


## Latindancer

There's a bizarre dream-like confabulatory quality to his thinking.

----------


## panama hat

Quite a good clip

----------


## baldrick



----------


## elche

^ A simpleton extraordinaire who dropped out of his trailer park home school program in grade 9 at the age of 16 and now a self-deluded, inbred, QAnon nutter.

----------


## deeks

Documents in Ghislaine Maxwell criminal case expected to be released by Thursday | Reuters

misskit likes to spread it out like this, so why not.


NEW  YORK (Reuters) - A U.S. judge on Tuesday ordered the release of a  deposition that British socialite Ghislaine Maxwell gave in 2016 related  to her dealings with the late financier Jeffrey Epstein, and which she  had fought to keep under wraps.
U.S.  District Judge Loretta Preska in Manhattan directed that a transcript  of Maxwell’s testimony and other documents be released by 9 a.m. EDT  (1300 GMT) on Thursday.
The  documents came from a now-settled civil defamation lawsuit against  Maxwell by Virginia Giuffre, who accused Maxwell of aiding Epstein in  grooming and trafficking her for sex with him and other wealthy,  powerful men.
Preska  had earlier on Tuesday ordered an immediate unsealing of the April 2016  deposition, but pushed back the timetable after Maxwell’s lawyers  objected. The judge said lawyers for Maxwell and Giuffre should in the  meantime work out any disputes.
On  Monday, the 2nd U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals rejected what it called  Maxwell’s “meritless” arguments that her interests outweighed the  presumption that the public had a right to see her deposition.
Lawyers  for Maxwell had argued that the deposition contained intimate and  sensitive information, and that releasing it would violate her right  against self-incrimination and could generate negative publicity  imperiling her ability to get a fair trial.
Maxwell,  58, has pleaded not guilty to helping Epstein recruit and groom  underage girls for sex in the mid-1990s, and not guilty to perjury for  denying her involvement under oath.
She  is being held in a Brooklyn jail, and if convicted could face 35 years  in prison. Her trial is scheduled for next July.Epstein killed himself  in August 2019 at a Manhattan jail while awaiting trial on federal sex  trafficking charges.
Reporting by Jonathan Stempel in New York; editing by Grant McCool

Our Standards: The Thomson Reuters Trust Principles.

----------


## deeks

^ Trump has appointed almost 200 judges, No more getting off through the courts.

----------


## elche

"...  terrific guy"
Trump

----------


## elche

> Trump has appointed almost 200 judges, No more getting off through the courts.


You mean Trump can no longer evade jail time in 2021?

----------


## AntRobertson

> You mean Trump can no longer evade jail time in 2021?


That must be what he means.

That and the GOP engaged in court packing.

----------


## deeks

^ well lets hear it, all of it, about time hey, and i mean ALL of it. I think we have grown enough over the last 4 years to be able to handle it.

----------


## elche

> ^ well lets hear it, all of it, about time hey, and i mean ALL of it. I think we have grown enough over the last 4 years to be able to handle it.


You mean the trump "truth", don't you, like his 20,000+ other "truths"? :smiley laughing:

----------


## deeks

Fuck ::spin:: i was wrong about Trump, I just read that his campaign deleted over 30 thousand emails that were under subpoena from congress

----------


## baldrick

broid will flip

----------


## deeks

Nah sorry guys, my bad  ::spin:: it was not that^^.  It was his lawyers wiped all their phones. all of them, but no worries it was by accident, pheeewwww. airplane mode, doh,their silly mistake.

----------


## elche

> Fucki was wrong about Trump, I just read that his campaign deleted over 30 thousand emails that were under subpoena from congress


Stuck on repeat with a red herring from 2016, are we?  Lame.  Try again trumper.

----------


## elche

Four more years, in jail, on top of everything else.

----------


## deeks

Trump Russia Russia Russia.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opini...gue-reporting/

----------


## panama hat

> just leave *us* alone on our own property, *we* can put up a solar panel without all *your*


Given up on pretending that you're an Aussie, but too chickenshit to say it. 



Quite a good clip









> americans are the most giving people on the planet, they give more donations to ngo's and humanitarian organizations than any other country in the whole world, the us government, from tax payer money, gives more to help other countries than other country in whole world.


Yea . . . except . . . nah.  



US population is roughly 350 million, so the US should donate four times more than the amount of Germany, six times the UK etc...  So, no.  
The US, or 'Americans' don't, nice try.

Let's look at another chart that more closely fits the 'most generous' moniker:



The US is at $95/capita . . . and almost everyone in developed countries gives more.


In terms of donations per GNI the US is the lowest, sitting with Portugal, a struggling developing nation and . . . Melania-Twon


Next . . . 


Oh, so you're not an Aussie as you have always proclaimed that you were - why so shy now, deeks?

----------


## deeks

^^And then after 40 million dollars and 2 years,

Mueller: Cohen was not in Prague; no info on cell phone ping | McClatchy Washington Bureau

----------


## deeks

> Yea . . . except . . . nah.
> 
> https://i.postimg.cc/FRXw7wBD/Screen...t-11-16-30.png
> 
> US population is roughly 350 million, so the US should donate four times more than the amount of Germany, six times the UK etc... So, no.
> The US, or 'Americans' don't, nice try.
> 
> Let's look at another chart that more closely fits the 'most generous' moniker:
> 
> ...


Attachment 59068
Attachment 59069

Are they not the American people that give the vast amount more than any other country? dont see china or india or indonesia in that list?

----------


## panama hat

> Are they not the American people that give the vast amount more than any other country?


if you're a child then that's the way you see it.  Well, a child or a fuckwit wannabe-Aussie

You didn't look at the graphs, did you, Seppo.  




> dont see china or india or indonesia in that list?


Who gives a fuck.  That has nothing to do with your statement.  Why not concentrate on the countries that do?  Because it shows you're a dimwitted apologist imbecile
I'll make it easy for you to understand:

Per capita.

 Luxembourg
$0.47 billion
$609.48
1.05

 Norway
$4.29 billion
$812.58
1.02

 Sweden
$5.40 billion
$701.10
0.99

 Denmark
$2.55 billion
$447.05
0.71

 United Kingdom
$19.37 billion
$284.85
0.70

 Germany
$23.81 billion
$214.73
0.60

 Netherlands
$5.29 billion
$338.38
0.59

 France
$12.18 billion
$137.35
0.44

 Switzerland
$3.09 billion
$421.37
0.44

 Belgium
$2.18 billion
$167.20
0.42

 Finland
$1.13 billion
$234.13
0.42

 Ireland
$0.94 billion
$151.2
0.31

 Japan
$15.51 billion[5]
$73.58
0.29

 New Zealand
$0.56 billion
$90.75
0.28

 Canada
$4.67 billion
$122.04
0.27

 Austria
$1.21 billion
$137.59
0.27

 Iceland
$0.07 billion
$120.29
0.27

 Italy
$4.9 billion
$63.38
0.24

 Australia
$2.95 billion
$129.92
0.22

 Spain
$2.90 billion
$34.52
0.21

*United States*
*$34.62 billion*
*$95.52*
*0.16*

 Portugal
$0.37 billion
$30.07
0.16

 Slovenia
$0.09 billion
$29.04
0.16




I believe you're trying to be proud of the US giving more than Haiti . . . well done. 

Imbecile

----------


## deeks

> I believe you're trying to be proud of the US giving more than Haiti . . . well done.
> 
> Imbecile


the people give it bro, more than any other country, they give what they can, most of them lower and middle income Christians, that country has gifted the world more in its existence than the entire population on earth, gifted gifted gifted, with no expectations, they just gave it to people they heard about that are suffering, ok, and then cunts like the clintons keep 90% for themselves("overheads").

----------


## elche

> Fucki was wrong about Trump, I just read that his campaign deleted over 30 thousand emails that were under subpoena from congress


You've got the attention span of a flea, which leads me to think you're a meth head.

----------


## deeks

> You've got the attention span of a flea, which leads me to think you're a meth head.


Really?
wasn't that back in 2016?

----------


## Cujo

> the people give it bro, more than any other country, they give what they can, most of them lower and middle income Christians, that country has gifted the world more in its existence than the entire population on earth, gifted gifted gifted, with no expectations, they just gave it to people they heard about that are suffering, ok, and then cunts like the clintons keep 90% for themselves("overheads").


Let's talk about the Trump charity shall we. Kept it ALL for themselves. Didn't even try to pretend it was overheads. Just wrote themselves cheques.

----------


## panama hat

> the people give it bro


You're chucking a chico/Skidmark . . . well, you are imbecilic enough.  So, about you being an Aussie . . .

----------


## panama hat

Excellent

----------


## deeks

funny stuff

----------


## Cujo

> funny stuff


Not in the least I think the word youre looking for is 'desperate'.

Whenever something taking the piss out of Trump is published it's reality, backed up by film and recordings.
They don't have to create content, Trump does it for them.

----------


## deeks

cujo want's "reallity", not funny stuff.

Paul Watson Breakout - Groping Joe Biden - YouTube

what's the bet he's getting a chubby while doing it

----------


## deeks

more not funny stuff for cujo.

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## harrybarracuda

Latinos for Trump getting thrown out on his arse

----------


## panama hat



----------


## deeks

for cujy.

----------


## deeks

remember when we had had fun and laughed. :Smile:

----------


## panama hat

For DN

----------


## deeks

For the Berniebro's.

----------


## panama hat

For everyone

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## Cujo

Here's a great tune for deeks.

----------


## Cujo

Another one for deeks

----------


## HermantheGerman

> more not funny stuff for cujo.


That is "VERY" creepy!

Ladies and Gentlemen, the Creep of the United States.

----------


## Klondyke

It's an art to be flexible:
HRC: 'Shame on you, Barack Obama'

----------


## Cujo

> It's an art to be flexible:
> HRC: 'Shame on you, Barack Obama'


That doesn't even make sense and 
B: why the fuck are you posting about Hillary ???????????
You are just fucking RETARDED!

----------


## Cujo

Anyway.
Here's something for deeks

----------


## Klondyke

> That doesn't even make sense and 
> B: why the fuck are you posting about Hillary ???????????
> You are just fucking RETARDED!


Why? for the RETARDED who did not see the clip in #875:




> That is "VERY" creepy!
> 
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen, the Creep of the United States.

----------


## panama hat

> B: why the fuck are you posting about Hillary ???????????
> You are just fucking RETARDED!


Yes, he is . . . 




> Why?


Because you are . . . slav-boy

----------


## pseudolus

I appreciate your modships are all in on the Joester  - but seriously! THis man is utterly insane.  :smiley laughing:

----------


## harrybarracuda

You talk about being utterly insane when you support a bloke who thinks people should inject themselves with bleach.

You should try it.

----------


## pseudolus

It is so sad for the Blue Flag wavers that they can't even face to watch their saviour, messiah, cause of wet panties showing the only thing he is fit for is the nursing home. Trump is a shit bag, but for gods sake, Joe is utterly gone - his mind is mush.

----------


## pseudolus

> You talk about being utterly insane when you support a bloke who thinks people should inject themselves with bleach.
> 
> You should try it.


I don't "support" trump you retarded bellend. They are both utterly mad. Why is that so hard for clowns like you to understand? Coke or Pepsi? How about none of that shit, it is all disgusting and I won't be buying it. Gosh you are thick. 

 :Very Happy:

----------


## helge

> You talk about being utterly insane when you support a bloke who thinks people should inject themselves with bleach.


You are not far apart.

I actualy think that Pseudolous supports one corrupt candidate less than you.

That's it

----------


## pseudolus

> You are not far apart.
> 
> I actualy think that Pseudolous supports one corrupt candidate less than you.
> 
> That's it


... I don't support Trump either. The fake dichotomy of the Selection is that they are any different. I tend to agree that Trump would start less wars than Biden but 2nd term that's not guaranteed.

----------


## helge

> I don't support Trump either.


It confuses the Biden folks that you don't.

Then they can't counter attack, when you point out how poorly their chosen one performs.

Could be poor education  :Smile:

----------


## sabang



----------


## Klondyke

> Then they can't counter attack, when you point out how poorly their chosen one performs.
> 
> Could be poor education


And they have refused the old Bernie who promised them free education (But they do not want to be like in Russia, do they?)

----------


## helge

> free education


Does that mean that my neighbor will get educated too ?

That won't do

----------


## Neverna

> 


"My back pussy is very tight".

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## misskit

^I watched that movie last night. Was pretty funny. Pretty yucky at more than one point including the Rudy scene. Tucking in his shirttail, HA!

----------


## panama hat

Giuliani is simply revolting, a good bellweather for the whole Trump era

----------


## deeks

Trump is gone, look at the crowds out to see BO.

----------


## deeks

> That doesn't even make sense and
> B: why the fuck are you posting about Hillary ???????????
> You are just fucking RETARDED!


Ask the Mods, they did name it deeks own POLITICAL YOUTUBE thread.

----------


## panama hat

Trumptards like deeks will find this abhorrent

----------


## deeks

^ Watch "Borat" (2006) if you haven't yet. you will piss yaself laughing. :Smile:

----------


## deeks

^ here ya go.
Borat. 2006.720p. Br Rip.x 264. YIFY : FOX : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

----------


## panama hat

Yea, this is good, but not really into torrent downloading . . . though I find his films both cringeworthy and entertaining and prefer his AliG

----------


## Mozzbie47

> You talk about being utterly insane when you support a bloke who thinks people should inject themselves with bleach.
> 
> You should try it.


As always, taken out of context, might I suggest you stop watching CNN.

----------


## aging one

watch for yourself.

----------


## panama hat

Facts . . . irrelevant

----------


## Cujo

> Ask the Mods, they did name it deeks own POLITICAL YOUTUBE thread.


But that doesn't explain why you would be posting irrelevant shit about a non politician.

----------


## panama hat

> But that doesn't explain why you would be posting irrelevant shit about a non politician.


Again . . . reality versus deeks' version of reality

----------


## misskit

How Trump will leave the White House starts at 4:13.  :smiley laughing:

----------


## harrybarracuda

DEEKSY! DEEEEEEKSY! WHERE ARE YOU?


 :rofl:

----------


## sabang

There is a sale on for AK47s at Walmart.

----------


## bsnub

> DEEKSY! DEEEEEEKSY! WHERE ARE YOU?


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## aging one

Boom Mee and Longway as well. Peters did show some balls to come on and cry. Tuesday boom mee was saying it would be a Trump landslide, the proof being the massive turnout at Trump rallies, and the lack of such for Joe Biden.  Oh man you butt must hurt Trump tard.. One term baby..

People did not have to catch covid to make their voice heard..

----------


## deeks

Silence, is strength.

----------


## deeks

I do have a warm feeling in my heart for Harry for asking. Let's just let it all play out first, There is some fishy shit going on, from memory Jan 20 is the deadline?

----------


## panama hat

> There is some fishy shit going on


Luckily that'll be settled with Trump being dragged out of the WH

----------


## deeks

> Luckily that'll be settled with Trump being dragged out of the WH

----------


## bsnub

:smiley laughing:

----------


## panama hat



----------


## deeks

For the commies out there.(take it whatever way you will).

----------


## bsnub

> For the commies out there.




LOSER!! 

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## deeks

^ regardless of whatever happens, i made a promise to myself not to gloat, so all i will say when this is over is "I told ya so"

----------


## panama hat

> regardless of whatever happens, i made a promise to myself not to gloat


So, when you lose you won't gloat?  Yea, bsnub is right, you're retarded

----------


## bsnub

> regardless of whatever happens, i made a promise to myself not to gloat, so all i will say when this is over is "I told ya so"


 :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing: 

You lost. 

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Backspin

> ^ regardless of whatever happens, i made a promise to myself not to gloat, so all i will say when this is over is "I told ya so"


I think they stole it for Biden. They were never going to let trump win. They were even withholding the covid vaccine for Biden. So they had to manufacture the votes necessary to beat him.

The data shows it. But I doubt it will be overturned.

----------


## Cujo

> For the commies out there.(take it whatever way you will).


What are you blathering on about now?
It's over. Trump lost in a fair and above board election (according to Trumps own observers) Accept it, move on.
You Trumptards are just immune to facts aren't you.
Thrashing around grabbing at any and every far fetched theory.

----------


## Cujo

> I think they stole it for Biden. They were never going to let trump win. They were even withholding the covid vaccine for Biden. So they had to manufacture the votes necessary to beat him.
> 
> The data shows it. But I doubt it will be overturned.


How did they steal it you fucking plank?
And WHAT data 'shows it'?

----------


## Cujo

^^
Trumps clowns are trying to steal the election.

----------


## Cujo

Unbelievable. The orange shitgibbon HIS OWN GUY for telling the truth Trump (and his trumpanzees) don't want to hear.

----------


## Cujo

Hey deeks. For your edification.

----------


## Cujo

Another republican attempt to commit election fraud.

Watch it deeks.

This is YOUR video thread after all.

----------


## bsnub

> They were never going to let trump win.


So why did "They" let him win in 2016 you idiot?

----------


## Backspin

> So why did "They" let him win in 2016 you idiot?


They were caught flat footed. They had to eat 4 years of trump. And they tried impeaching him

They Republican party failed to Bernie him.

(i am not a trump supporter. I wanted him to lose.)

----------


## aging one

> (i am not a trump supporter. I wanted him to lose.)


Come out of the closet you Trump fan you..  Here you are taking a photo of him..

----------


## bsnub

> They were caught flat footed.


Riiight

----------


## deeks

> Watch it deeks.


Cujy, they have to throw out illegal ballots, if you cant match a signature, that ballot should be scrapped. If not anyone could sitting in the basement can pump out 100's of ballots. DO YOU GET IT.

----------


## deeks

> So why did "They" let him win in 2016 you idiot?


He got too many votes for them to cover, the elections are supposed to go to the favorite within the polling so it makes it look ligit.

----------


## deeks

Get an idea of whats going on,

----------


## harrybarracuda

> He got too many votes for them to cover, the elections are supposed to go to the favorite within the polling so it makes it look ligit.


Baldy orange losers own Head of Election monitoring already said it's the most secure election in history.

You feeble minded trumpanzees lost.

Wipe away the tears, snowflake.

----------


## Cujo

> Get an idea of whats going on,


Well that was a big nothing burger as the trumpanzees like to say.

----------


## panama hat

> i am not a trump supporter.


You're a moron.





> The data shows it.


What data, Skidmark?

----------


## bsnub

> He got too many votes for them to cover


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## deeks

Get an idea of whats going on,







> Well that was a big nothing burger as the trumpanzees like to say.


 Im still watching the end of it and i started before i posted,I rekon Cujy that you posted that comment and did not even click on the video. The guy lays it out straight, non partisan, like a lawyer, he does not favour Trump, but you can get a non biased idea of what is going on.

----------


## bsnub

> Get an idea of whats going on




 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Cujo

> Cujy, they have to throw out illegal ballots, if you cant match a signature, that ballot should be scrapped. If not anyone could sitting in the basement can pump out 100's of ballots. DO YOU GET IT.


So what's your point ? How many ballots could they not verify signatures for?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> So what's your point ? How many ballots could they not verify signatures for?


Lady G was just on Hannity essentially saying Georgia needs to change its elections laws so that the Democrats can't win.

And that Facebook and Twitter should have to act like the rest of the media when they label his shit as twaddle.

(Well aren't they doing that?).

----------


## Cujo

Georgia has 16 electoral votes so not enough to flip the result anyway.  I guess deeks is just going to have to get used to 'Trump is not your president.'

----------


## Cujo

Who's lady G.?

----------


## panama hat

> non partisan


Yea . . . nah.  You wouldn't know what that means

----------


## AntRobertson

> i am not a trump supporter


If it posts dumb shit like a Trump supporter and if it supports baseless and unhinged conspiracy theories like a Trump supporter then it's a fucking thick Trump supporter.

----------


## Cujo

Deek makes similar noises.

----------


## panama hat

> If it posts dumb shit like a Trump supporter and if it supports baseless and unhinged conspiracy theories like a Trump supporter then it's a fucking thick Trump supporter.


You'd be talking about Skidmark then . . .

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Who's lady G.?


Lindsay Graham's code name in the DC Male Escort fraternity.

----------


## panama hat

> Lindsay Graham's code name in the DC Male Escort fraternity.


 :rofl:

----------


## Backspin

> If it posts dumb shit like a Trump supporter and if it supports baseless and unhinged conspiracy theories like a Trump supporter then it's a fucking thick Trump supporter.



Nope. Its 2 separate issues. You cant seem to get past partisan bickering. You always made these ridiculous partisan talking points about trump. If trump ran as a democrat like he planned to in 2000, you would have supported him. Because you are caught in the partisan bubble. Trump ran as a right winger, and i didnt support him. Because i have standards

----------


## panama hat

> If trump ran as a democrat like he planned to in 2000, you would have supported him.


Wrong.  An arsehole is an arsehole . . . like you are, irrespective of how you vote


 . . . and . . . 




> The data shows it.


Many have asked you to supply this 'data' . . . but nothing concrete from you, as usual

----------


## bsnub

> Wrong. An arsehole is an arsehole . . . like you are, irrespective of how you vote


Nail meet hammer.

----------


## S Landreth



----------


## Cujo

Love it. I'm sure deeks will as well.
Speaking of losers, whatever happened to the poster Mozzieb?

----------


## misskit

Funny Lewis Black interview about the decline of Fox News and the rise of Newsmax and OAN.

----------


## fishlocker



----------


## havnfun

This one is a beeeeuuuuuuuuuuty.
About Lafayette Square. When someone was a tyrannical dictator for walking to a church and holding a (not a swastika)(not a hammer&sickle) no he held a Bible.  :smiley laughing: 





Inspector General releases report on Trump-Lafayette Square incident


Edited here:   Boy oh boy, you guys don't like it when it's in ya face hey, Keep doin wat ya do, It only makes me feel more sorry for you and obvious to any-one else that happened to see the post before you moved it.  Life goes both ways guys, sometimes are good and some not so good. iT MIGHT be about time that you looked inside yourself and ask if you can handle a little "Inconvenient Truth" once in a while, or if you can't handle it and because of that you don't want any-one else to see it? Jesus loves you anyhow. Peace be with you.

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## havnfun

Found this funny video of some old guy stumbling across the G7 reporters.

----------


## havnfun

Whistleblower shares video of dumbo Trump falling down the stairs of Airforce-one.

----------


## panama hat

Why wold you think that's clever in a Trump thread?

----------


## havnfun

cause it got deleted from the biden thread

----------


## panama hat

For a reason, it's a discussion, not a YT bloopers thread - why repost deleted content, it'll only get you binned.

----------


## Cujo

Yes we've seen it before, ancient history.

----------


## havnfun

Sorry, I didn't know you had seen it before, it just struck me as funny and when i posted it last time on the Biden thread it got deleted, so i thought if I said it was Trump falling ass over tit maybe it wont get deleted.
Now to panama hat's point, I posted a video because i see loads of videos on the threads, if videos aren't allowed on the threads than tell us, I slipped that particular one in here because of the G7 summit and it was deleted from the Biden thread, I was thinking "Thank god he didn't do that there" in front of them.

----------


## Cujo

Why do you find it postworthy ?

----------


## havnfun

I said sorry, what more do you want Cujo?

----------


## Saint Willy

> cause it got deleted from the biden thread


So reposting deleted shite?

----------


## havnfun

Search the Biden thread and see if you can find that video, I remember the context of when I posted it before, was after the bloke was lauding about how great Biden is and then posted pics of the inauguration invitations, So i posted that video and said "Who? this guy". That's it, They were talking about how happy they are without any substantive meaning and I posted a rebuttal in-kind. So shame on me, now I have learned my lesson, do not post Biden rebuttal videos. OK.

----------


## Saint Willy

> I said sorry, what more do you want Cujo?



You to fuking take a hint and either grow up or fuck off...

ETA - nice move mods. :clap:

----------


## AntRobertson

Deek's low IQ and political persuasion are linked.

----------


## havnfun

> Whistleblower shares video of dumbo Trump falling down the stairs of Airforce-one.


But c'mon man, you have to admit that this one funny video, I mean look at him, he falls over once, than twice, and then 3 times, and after that the White house said he was blown over by the wind, FFS. We all had a laugh when Trump walked down that ramp at the military academy.

----------


## bsnub

Jail won't come soon enough for you Deeks.

----------


## Cujo

> Whistleblower shares video of dumbo Trump falling down the stairs of Airforce-one.


Whistle-blower ?  :rofl: 
it was all over the news.

----------


## misskit

^ It was posted on this forum at the time it was news. Havn/deeks doesn’t keep up.

----------


## Cujo

> But c'mon man, you have to admit that this one funny video, I mean look at him, he falls over once, than twice, and then 3 times, and after that the White house said he was blown over by the wind, FFS. We all had a laugh when Trump staggered down that ramp at the military academy.


This too

----------


## havnfun

^ that was funny, now a few years later,He reminds me of Jeff Fenech.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ It was posted on this forum at the time it was news. Havn/deeks doesn’t keep up.


He's just discovered the story from eight months ago about Hunter Biden smoking crack.

Sharp as a fucking beach ball, that one.

----------


## havnfun

> He's just discovered the story from eight months ago about Hunter Biden smoking crack.
> 
> Sharp as a fucking beach ball, that one.


That one was Russian misinformation, remember? Misskit even posted the "20 Ex intelligence officials" editorial saying so . :smiley laughing:

----------


## AntRobertson

> He's just discovered the story from eight months ago about Hunter Biden smoking crack.
> 
> Sharp as a fucking beach ball, that one.


He constantly reaffirms my suspicion that a disproportionate number of 'conservatives' / right wingers are actually fucking thick.

----------


## Cujo

well let's face it, you have to be some kind of retarded not to see Trump for the scammer that he is.

----------


## AntRobertson

...I wonder how much deeks donated to 'Stop The Steal'.

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Norton

> He constantly reaffirms my suspicion that a disproportionate number of 'conservatives' / right wingers are actually fucking thick.


A typical Trumpster long before Trump entered the political scene.

----------


## havnfun

LMFAO, can't joke like that anymore :smiley laughing:

----------


## cisco999

> Authorities say that a below average iq attention span is under 10 minutes.




Some people just cant be arsed with bullshit.    Others however thrive on it.

----------


## Cujo

Fox tears Biden a new one over the Putin meeting

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Fox dog whistles to their remaining trumpanzee idiots over the Putin meeting


FTFY.

----------


## Saint Willy

> ...I wonder how much deeks donated to 'Stop The Steal'.


In dollars or welfare cheques?

----------


## havnfun

I watched this one today, and it reminded me of your thread. I posted this on TheRealKW thread, sorry you found it had to me moved here.
*Thread: Mouse plague crisis: PETA cops backlash for telling farmers not to kill the rodents*

----------


## beachbound

I know this really should go on the Trump thread, but when idiots like Slick go after Biden, I feel the need to counter it with a good Trump video.

“America sent a brave young man from Ohio…… to a plant.”-Donald Trump

----------


## havnfun

Considering that videos are allowed now.


> I'LL SEE YOUR...
> 
> And raise you..


I'll see yours and up you one.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Is that as bad as 26 cases of sexual assault?

No, so you're a silly little wanker.

----------


## havnfun

> Is that as bad as 26 cases of sexual assault?
> 
> No, so you're a silly little wanker.



The difference between what you actually see and something you read about, I wonder why those 26 didn't turn into 67 or 126?

----------


## havnfun

Wholly shit, watch this :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Well given that you can't read, let alone count that far, it's a moot point innit.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Fuck, he watches Judge Jeanine!

 :rofl:

----------


## havnfun

Wow 40 pages of excuses and tripes, 
Lets get back to the OP's post, turns out that she has proof that the people that told the media she was never there are covering.

----------


## havnfun

I'll get in trouble.

Who is Joe Biden Always in Trouble With?

----------


## havnfun

Speaking of counting,

----------


## beachbound

^
Hey, Half-Ass when Trump said he could stand in the middle of 5th Avenue and shoot someone, and not lose supporters, was he referring to you? It’s apparent, you and Sick have handcuffed yourselves to that rotting corpse, and it doesn’t matter what he says or does, you’re ok with it, just because he has an R by his name. 
Tell me, has Covid “magically disappeared”, in, and around your trailer park, yet? 
Or did you protect yourself with a double dose of disinfectant, like the Orange Buffoon suggested?

----------


## havnfun

^ Nope :Smile:

----------


## havnfun

I'm just a dumbass shitstirrer from Aus living in Thailand, so,
Can someone please name the Trump policy that Biden reversed that made America stronger?

----------


## Cujo

> I'm just a dumbass


We know,

----------


## beachbound

> Can someone please name the Trump policy that Biden reversed that made America stronger?


To the self-professed dumb ass,  name the Trump policy that made America stronger.

----------


## havnfun

LOL. just name one?

Hows the border?
Hows the fuel?

----------


## beachbound

Reading comprehension doesn’t seem to be your strong suit.
Please elaborate as to how Trump policies with regards to gas prices and the border made America stronger.

----------


## bsnub

Oh great, the meth head is on another posting binge.




> To the self-professed dumb ass, name the Trump policy that made America stronger.


He made America weaker abroad for sure, and domestically the economy was in a free fall during his last year in office. So much losing.

----------


## beachbound

^

But, but, but how can that be? He made America great, again. He said it, over, and over, and over again.

“If you tell a lie big enough, and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it"-Joseph Goebbels

----------


## AntRobertson

> I'm just a dumbass


Correct.

----------


## havnfun

> ^
> 
> But, but, but how can that be? He made America great, again. He said it, over, and over, and over again.
> 
> “If you tell a lie big enough, and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it"-Joseph Goebbels


Oh, so now it's all much better, fuel is 2 bucks a gallon don't believe your lying eyes, fentanyl is at an all time low, Crime is defiantly down, Iraq wanted them missiles for testing, to prove that walls don't work Kamala the VP went to the area with the wall, Russia is pointing guns at the Poms, China is buzzing Taiwan for the computer chips, The Vaxx is failing because it came from Trump, Inflation is not to be spoken about, Black rock are buying all the low income houses, etc etc.

But Im glad you set me straight, Everything is much better now since Biden reversed them exec orders.

Like i said, I don't live there, so you guys will know how it is on the ground.

----------


## beachbound

> I don't live there,.


You’re right, you don’t live here, so shut the f*ck up about shit you know nothing about, you borderline illiterate.

----------


## AntRobertson

> so shut the f*ck up about shit you know nothing about


That's basically asking him to be silent.

----------


## havnfun

> You’re right, you don’t live here, so shut the f*ck up about shit you know nothing about, you borderline illiterate.


Should that include any other person? Like people that don't live in Thailand should "shut the f*ck up about shit you know nothing about" Or maybe England, or say Russia and China, should they be able to comment on issues regarding Thailand? 

I

----------


## havnfun

Woops, I don't wanta get in trouble.

'I won’t speak more, or I will be in trouble,' Biden candidly admits that he is not the one running the US

----------


## beachbound

> Should that include any other person? Like people that don't live in Thailand should "shut the f*ck up about shit you know nothing about" Or maybe England, or say Russia and China, should they be able to comment on issues regarding Thailand? 
> 
> I


No, just you, dumb ass. 
You’re full of shit. Your comments are useless tripe, and you’ve  admitted on more than one occasion that you’re just stirring shit.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I'm just a dumbass


Finally some honesty.

----------


## havnfun

I saw this a few months ago, knew that Cujo would like it.

How To Steal An Election in One Minute

----------


## Cujo

> I saw this a few months ago, knew that Cujo would like it.
> 
> How To Steal An Election in One Minute


You'd have to be pretty stupid / gullible to take that nonsense seriously.

----------


## cyrille

> You'd have to be pretty stupid / gullible to take that nonsense seriously.


havnfun  
havnfun is offline
Member
Join Date: Mar 2021
Last Online: @
Location: Happy Land
Posts: 886

----------


## havnfun

Well I guess he could send a message to the Taliban with a list of 16 sites not to attack :Smile:  (fucking joke)

----------


## havnfun

Times are tuff now but a good laugh once in while is as good a holiday(to Delaware) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## havnfun

This one a is beauty, She rips them a new a-hole after sitting so quietly for so long.

----------


## havnfun

FFS, The more time the blabbering booby is there the more youtube videos we will get. :Smile:

----------


## havnfun

I like this thread. glad i found it :Smile: .

----------


## aging one

*Deek’s own political YouTube Thread*Started by deeks,


havnfun 
do you feel the least bit guilty posting in this thread with two active nicks?

Just seems odd to me that you are allowed to do it.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Better the wanker you know than the wanker you don't I suppose. Although this particular wanker isn't that bright.

----------


## havnfun

Cornpop was a bad dude :rofl: in wax.

----------


## havnfun

Denmark has had enough of the bludgers, when Australia introduces a similar law I may consider returning and spending my money there :Smile: .

----------


## AntRobertson

_Annnnnnd_ meth head is off on another shit-posting spamming bender.

6:00AM... minimum!

 ::chitown::

----------


## bsnub

> Annnnnnd meth head is off on another shit-posting spamming bender.
> 
> 6:00AM... minimum!


The toothless wonder is trigerred.

----------


## havnfun

> _Annnnnnd_ meth head is off on another shit-posting spamming bender.
> 
> 6:00AM... minimum!



Personal attacks and off topic comments should be directed to this specific thread.

Havnfun &amp; TheMutpack go at it.

I will not comment further to whinny antsypantsy's on this thread. :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

The meth head is out of the gates and running

----------


## havnfun

The supposed leader of the free world is "not supposed to take any questions" :Smile:  I wonder why?.

----------


## havnfun

^ look at that fucking senile useless softcock, always worried about if he can talk, Well on a lighter note, a friend posted this on facebook, found it funny, like comedy used to be. :Smile:

----------


## Saint Willy

:Crackhead:

----------


## havnfun

Silly Billy :Smile:

----------


## Saint Willy

Enjoy the binge. Put down your laptop.

----------

